# Does anyone decorate the bathroom?



## halloween71

I would love to decorate the bathroom any ideas, pictures would be great.


----------



## twidget722

My favorite one that I have seen on here before was a witch doctor theme (sorry can't remember who did it). Some blood on the mirror are a must!


----------



## LHALLOW

But of course.............

the powder room we usually do a spiders den with web and spiders everywhere, we also tape glow sticks underneith the toilet seat to give it an eerie glow.

the main bathroom we put up crime scene tape on the door, a clear shower curtain spattered with blood and bloody hand prints, a severed head hanging inside the shower, blood drips coming out of the top of the toilet, bloody handprint mirror clings on the mirror, a few cockroaches and fake flies around, we replace our towels with white towels spattered with blood and the same with the floor coverings. it's pretty gross.


----------



## witchiepoo

i do the downstairs toilet as that's the one people who come to the house use. I have a skull in a hanging cage, manacles, dungeon keys, spiderwebs that sort of thing - plus on the back of the bathroom door I have laminates of all the funny halloween rules etc - so those sitting down staring at it have something to read!


----------



## zombiefrac

I am totally inspired by the Ghostess and her interior decor. She does an amazing 'bat' room and has pics on her site... The Dead End in the 2004 random pic section. I will be shamelessly stealing this idea for my party potty room. I have a glass shower in the bathroom however, and will be decorating it with a huge vampire bat...like it is in it's cave...pics soon.


----------



## OMGDan

Pretty much what Lhallow said, minus the cockroaches and flies, plus blood filled bathtub.

Blood hand print on the mirror (cling on if you don't want to wipe off), bloody handprints smeared down tiled shower walls. Bathtub filled with blood (colored water)

and a new one for this year gonna add coloring into the toilet tank, so when it's flushed, the water runs red.

I also stick a small JOL in there, for ambiance ha.


----------



## LHALLOW

OMGDan said:


> and a new one for this year gonna add coloring into the toilet tank, so when it's flushed, the water runs red.


I like that idea! What kind of coloring will you add to keep the toilet from getting stained? Not that I'm thinking about stealing your idea or anything........


----------



## Greenwillow

If you don't want to deal with the blood and everything you could use fake snow on the mirror. Just cut out the words "beware" or "Boo" from news paper or somthing and spray the snow over it and also maybe the out line of your hands. I haven't tried it yet but I am going to do it this year. 

Also thanks for the idea of the glow sticks and the toliet


----------



## Hazbabu

I painted the light bulbs orange and yellow (with a glass paint) so it has an eerie glow and hung shredded cheesecloth from the lights and anywhere else it will stick. 

2 years ago we had a constant stream of guests going to the bathroom just to check out the glow from the glow sticks under the toilet seat!


----------



## Tish

Usually it is just decorated with some skeleton hand towels and ghost soap dispenser. This year I got some bat clings for the mirror and will possibly fill up the tub and dye the water red and have an arm sticking out the shower door. Bloody handprint clings on the shower door too. I love the glow stick toilet idea! Guess I better wear gloves when I take them out after the party, though.


----------



## FearIsNeverBoring

We usually put "Jason", a stand-up, cardboard cut-out, in the shower. We put plastic gel blood around the top of the shower stall too so it looks like is dripping down the door. The mirror usually has plastic cling words/scary pictures. On the sink we put a vase of black roses.


----------



## B Scary

I decorate 3 bathroom but for some reason can only find pictures of two of them. I usually write on the mirrors and hang messages on the backs of the doors. I also, play scary sounds on a hidden cd player and hide creepy suprises behind the toilets and in the cabinets and drawers for my noisey friends to find.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN740.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7534.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7530.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7416.jpg


----------



## reverb99

B Scary - those spider 'sacs' are so sick and twisted... I love them! 

I don't know if I could work up the nerve to make those - they'd probably give me nightmares! 

Really nice work. Is it just wads of the bag spiderwebs?


----------



## Tish

The spider sacs are so creepy. Especially under that red light, oh man. I can see plenty of my guests, after a few drinks, screaming in the bathroom. I'm getting a little twitchy just thinking about it!


----------



## Magickbean

I did last year - I made it into a Pirate bathroom - I already have a black Jolly Roger shower curtain, so I added a large pirate flag wall hanging, hanging skulls on chains, shackles by the toilet, flickering lanterns etc and eye clings on the mirror. It was quite cute in the end


----------



## B Scary

_Really nice work. Is it just wads of the bag spiderwebs? _

The egg sacs are made out of white knee highs, a stryofoam ball wrapped in spide webbing and plastic spiders.

Instructions came from Martha Stewart Living.


----------



## Muffy

BScary......those are great photos!!

Muf


----------



## Elza

witchiepoo said:


> i do the downstairs toilet as that's the one people who come to the house use. I have a skull in a hanging cage, manacles, dungeon keys, spiderwebs that sort of thing - plus on the back of the bathroom door I have laminates of all the funny halloween rules etc - so those sitting down staring at it have something to read!


I love it! I have one wall in the bathroom covered in black plastic and I cut out silly Halloween Jokes and cover the entire area. I love silly halloween jokes....like:

Why aren't ghosts allowed to drive? They are full of booooooos!


----------



## LawP

This year I'm hanging a big Halloween movie poster on the main bathroom wall and decorating the rest of the room in JOLs - shower curtain, bathmat candles, etc. I have to do non-gross stuff so my husband doesn't have a fit.


----------



## RedSonja

I would usually do a theme in the bathroom. One year I did Poltergeist. I had a tiny tv just playing static w/ the poltergeist theme music in the background. In the mirror I wrote, "they're here!"

My fave was the Hellraiser bathroom. Covered all the walls in shredded black garbage bags, hung bloody chains from the ceiling, added more mirrors to create an illusion of debth, used a strobe light (that really freaked people out!), and had the soundtrack playing. Very creepy!


----------



## colmmoo

B Scary said:


> I decorate 3 bathroom but for some reason can only find pictures of two of them. I usually write on the mirrors and hang messages on the backs of the doors. I also, play scary sounds on a hidden cd player and hide creepy suprises behind the toilets and in the cabinets and drawers for my noisey friends to find.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN740.jpg
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7534.jpg
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7530.jpg
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7416.jpg


Great job! How did you make the cocoons - are they balloons wrapped with webbing? I love the leg with the bugs all over it - are they the plastic spiders - how did you stick them to the wall?


----------



## colmmoo

Every year, I forget to take a picture of our bathroom, and my mom who takes a lot of photos always forgets too. I usually have a theme each year. One year it was a mad lab with stone wall covering, red lighting, a large rat coming out of the ceiling poster, some bottles with glowing liquid (different colors), pulsing heart, small skeleton in an electric chair with monster growling sounds. 

Another year it was a Nightmare on Elm Street theme. I used the Nightmare on Elm Street Scene Setter, put a red lightbulb in and hung Freddy's scissor glove on the hook on the door. The "One, two, Freddy's coming for you" theme played in a loop.

This year, I'm thinking of either The Shining or thanks to one of your ideas here, maybe Alien with those cool spider sacs. That was an awesome idea!


----------



## Richelle221

I have done the spider lair as well with spider sacs. In the past I have used black trash bags as the background (to look like a cave) and I have also used spider scene setters. I made our main bathroom look like a crematory using lots of bones, burlap, cheesecloth and moss.


----------



## Muffy

batroom

Here's the link to my Bat Room....some of the photos did not come out to great!

Muf


----------



## halloween71

Wow such great ideas.Thanks I will be stealing several.


----------



## Shavaun

B Scary said:


> I decorate 3 bathroom but for some reason can only find pictures of two of them. I usually write on the mirrors and hang messages on the backs of the doors. I also, play scary sounds on a hidden cd player and hide creepy suprises behind the toilets and in the cabinets and drawers for my noisey friends to find.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN740.jpg
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7534.jpg
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7530.jpg
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/DSCN7416.jpg


Those hives are amazing.


----------



## roguepixie

Absolutely!!  Gotta go all out  Our bathroom is down a hallway, so we changed the lights out for red lights to give just enough illumination (plus its eerie to look down at your destination and see red) and we made it look like you were entering a cave/dungeon with some black tarp and scene setters (you can get these from any Halloween Store or even Wal Mart) and then we put one red light in the vanity row in the restroom and a few window clings on the glass mirror. We also places a lightning box at the end of the hallway. In the shower, we put a chair and a skeleton sitting on top like he was wasting away. We got a great reaction, considering people were willing to try to "hold it" before having to go down the hallway to get to the restroom!!!


----------



## darryl

I can't believe no ones said Psycho. Clear shower curtain with blood one it, water dyed red and a wig floating in the water. Butcher knife hanging from the robe hook, red lights and Psycho theme playing. One sound activated hand that moves it's fingers hanging out of the corner of the tub.


----------



## freudstein

There was another bathroom thread at the end of last month, if you want to refresh your memories, or if you didn't catch if.


----------



## HeatherEve1234

I have never done more to my bathroom than a few gel gems on the mirror, but this thread got me thinking, and then at Goodwill tonight I stumbled upon two china NUN dolls and a gold plaster cherub angel. It was all screaming out to do some creepy catholic guilt/Hell/purgatry scene, and at $6.99 for the dolls and $3.99 for the angel, it's worth a try! 

I thought I'd rig the nun dolls to hang around eye level behind the toilet with some signs saying "god is watching" and "god judges you" or something. Maybe bloody up the angel? red lights? Maybe a little window so when you are sitting on the toilet it's like a confessional? 

I could totally use ideas!


----------



## Halloween Princess

The blood and guts creeps me out too much so I am going with a Science Lab theme. I got miscellenous jars at the Goodwill for $1 each and put different creepy looking things in them and made labels on the computer. I am putting highlighter ink in them and a blacklight up. There will be a Mad Sceientist Lab sign on the outside of the door. I also got gooey handprints for the mirror. There will be picks after Halloween.


----------



## Tish

As a Catholic school survivor, I can see this being very creepy! If you could find one of those Jesus pictures where the eyes seem to follow you, that would be cool. Or maybe put some red LED lights in where the eyes are. Have some bottles of holy water around and some crucifixes too. The Exorcist scares the living s**t out of me. One of the scariest parts is the shadows on the wall. If you could duplicate that, that might send some running from the bathroom in terror.


----------



## Handy_Haunter

We did a mat switch under the rug in front of the toilet last year. Once you were in the bathroom with the door closed and approached the toilet you would set off the switch and cause the lights to strobe. We had people playing in the bathroom once they figured out what set it off. ;-D

We also put black light bulbs on the vanity light so that everything glowed and there was only a minimal amount of light. So when the strobe went off it was quite starteling. 

-Handy_haunter


----------



## Junit

I've always wanted to. But when it comes down to the amount of decorations I decide not to because hopefully people won't be spending all their time in there  But of course that will all change once I have more decorations.


----------



## mshelene

*bathroom*

Last year I turned my bathroom into a butcher's chop shop/killer theme. Lots of blood everywhere, including floors, mirrors, shower. This year I'm doing a spider infestation theme. Here's a pic from last year.


----------



## Elza

HeatherEve that's a cool new twist for the bathroom. You should add some candles and maybe a large cross. Lay a bible out with a rosary and get some spooky music playing very very softly. 

I think it'd be cool to have a bunch of guilt signs. Maybe list the 7 deadly sins.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Elza

Oh, one more idea...why not make the bathroom door look like the door to a confessional. I make door covers out of brown butcher paper. I made an old "out house" door with the butcher paper...Used markers and made it look like strips of wood and cross bars nailed together then drew the half moon. You could get some pictures online and draw out an intricate looking door or you could hang a black curtain in front of the door so they'd have to push it aside to open the door.

I can see this so much better than I can explain it.


----------



## greenmother

Our bathroom doesn't get as much attention as I would like. We always do colored lights and bloody handprints. Last year the party was Harry Potter themed, so we wrote "The Chamber of Secrets has been opened. Enemies of the heir beware!" on the wall of the shower.

This year we're making bloody hand towels and I bought clings for the hand prints to make cleanup easier. I also have a bunch of these plastic "ice cubes" that blink different colors when submerged that I got for free after an event for work. We're going to fill them bathtub with them for a cool lighting effect.


----------



## magnum4ce

went to the 99 cent store bought a clear frosted shower curtain. made some fake blood, splattered the inside of the tub/shower area, a few slashes to the curtain and a bloody hand print on the inside of the curtain for a Psycho effect. and wrote "why so serious?" ( ala the Joker in the Dark Knight), on the mirror in fake blood.


----------



## lady jack o lantern

Magnum4ce i am doing the exact same thing with my shower curtain with as other people have siad in previous posts having a hidden cd player in there on loop with spooky sounds also a red light bulb or maybe blacklight not sure yet was gona put some kind of prop in the shower so then the ambient glow of the light you would only kind of see something in the shower.
Oh also was gonna put glow sticks under the loo seat (hope no one pees on them lol).


----------



## Jezebel82

two years ago for my first party I filled the tub with ice and a plastic skeleton and used this as my beer cooler. it was a huge hit, no one wanted to leave the bathroom!


----------



## ZACTAK

I'm having my first Halloween party ever, and am planning to decorate my bathroom like a scene out of a scary movie. I am planning to put those fake bloody hand prints on the mirror, getting a stabbing man shower curtain, filling my bathtub with red water and doing that with my toilet as well. I am also going to put some candles in there and changing the lights to a red colored light. I'm looking forward to it... and the irony of the whole thing? I have a specific phobia of blood that is actually diagnosed.


----------



## Game

Our flat's so small I have to decorate every room, even toilet/bathroom. 
My goal is that when people go use the toilet they will be scared there ;P Although it's never really that scary. 

I've put ketchup (I could use real animal blood which you get from stores to make bloodpancakes, but to me that crosses the line..) in the walls of shower so like someone's been murdered there. One handprint also that slides downwards and wrote "redrum" so that you can see it in the mirror  
Then I have some creepy crawler under the toilet seat so that when you open it, you hopefully get scared.
I take the light out and put some dim light covered in orange paper so there's quite dark and orange.
And I've put a cd-player in hide playing random effects like woman screaming and wolf howling. Not all the time but about 1min apart so that it comes as a surprise..


----------



## Witch Hazel

We put a Mrs. Bates in our guest bath shower w/a bloody knife and a dummy w/a blond wig in the bottom of the time. I use lots of candles but there is a strobe light on her. Her is the pic.


----------



## Chalice

Ahhh...the bathroom. We are famous for our "bathroom scare" at our Halloween parties- so much so that some ladies refuse to go to the bathroom without their husbands accompanying them. Some simple, yet very effective ideas:

- Only allow your guests to use your smallest, tightest bathroom. You'd be surprised by how much the size of the bathroom alone adds to the creepiness factor.

- Disable the normal lighting in the bathroom and replace it with blacklighting and candles

- Buy a small, cheap "boombox" and hide it under the toilet. Have it playing "atmospheric" music all night (I recommend something by The Midnight Syndicate).

- Dip your finger in Rit Whitener And Brightener and write a spooky message on your mirror like "help me" or "we're watching you". It should fluoresce and be clearly seen if you use primarily blacklighting in your bathroom. (note: I have had no problems cleaning this up with windex, but before you go whole hog, try it out in a little corner of your mirror and make sure you can clean it up easily).

- This sounds extremely cheesy, but it was incredibly effective. Buy a cheap, tacky sound activated bat/spider from Walmart, Michael's, wherever. I'm talking about the ones that will drop on a string when they hear the sound. Attach bat/spider to the ceiling just over where your guests enter the bathroom. When they open and shut the door the tacky thing will "fall" on them and scare them to death. Even better is the fact that these cheap toys don't work regularly, so some people will go and use the bathroom and not activate it at all, while others will have it go off every step they take.

Some more advanced ideas we've used:

- We took down all the artwork in the bathroom and wrote all over the wallpaper with glow-in-the-dark chalk- mostly crazy, scary messages "We are coming to get you", "Mother why won't you leave me alone?", etc. It took a lot of elbow grease to clean it up, but it was worth it. Note: Please experiment in a small area of your bathroom before trying this. You don't want to be stuck with crazy messages on your bathroom walls all year....or do you?

- Replace your mirror with special two-way mirror glass. Put a spooky Halloween mask behind the two way mirror with it's own soft lighting. You can keep the behind the mirror light on all the time so that the guests just get a little creeped out when they walk into the mostly-dark bathroom or you can flip a switch or plug in the back mirror light 10 seconds after they enter this bathroom for a real "fright". The downside to the latter is that you must have someone watching for people going in the bathroom all night.

- My husband hooked up a hairdryer to an old shirt sleeve/glove. When he plugged it in the hairdryer would inflate the "arm" so that it reached out from under our sink to grab people. Again, you sort have to watch people going into the bathroom, wait about 30 seconds, then hit it.

- After a few years of having a "haunted bathroom", do NOTHING. Make sure it is well lit and that it has bright, cheerful artwork and towels, etc. You know that boombox that you keep under the toilet? Have it playing "muzak" like you would hear in the grocery store (Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head, Misty, etc). You would be surprised how much this will creep people out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## djsmackmackey

I don't know how I'm going to decorate it yet, but I plan on putting a boombox in with a CD set to repeat a track of whispering, so that the person thinks they are hearing voices. Hopefully with Alcohol, it'll really add to the sensation.


----------



## von_owen

I just put creepy creatures in the toilet (spiders, rats, scorpions and others)... put spider webs and put blood on the mirror... sometimes on the bowl 

then a very huge zombie head on the the flash tank


----------



## nick16789

I do mine like a lot of others, I have a fake hand with a knife just over the shower curtain, use laundry detergent but instead of writing on the mirror I wrote on the wall behind it REDRUM it looks awsome, when people go to wash their hands and notice it glowing from the mirror behind them!


----------



## ChrisW

Muffy - ours is themed as a "batroom" as well. The sign on the door reads "Batroom". Inside, there are bats on the walls, hanging from the ceiling, hanging from the shower curtain rod, on the towels, etc. There is a string of purple bat lights over the mirror as well. WWe do have one of those "floor clingers" of spiders coming out of a drain hole, with a few rubber spiders stuck to the tub near it. It got alot of comments last year!
We did add one of the shower curtains from K-Mart this year that has the knife killer silhouette and plays (very loudly, I might add) the "Psycho" theme music and screams when sound activated.


----------



## lizg14

Does red food coloring stain the bathtub or toilet? Also, for fake blood....do I need to buy it or can I make it with food coloring and corn syrup? If that works, does anyone know if placed on the shower curtain or mirror if it will run?


----------



## 22ndStHorror

I beleive that food coloring will stain your shower curtain, possibly even your tub & toilet.


----------



## B Scary

lizg14 said:


> Does red food coloring stain the bathtub or toilet? Also, for fake blood....do I need to buy it or can I make it with food coloring and corn syrup? If that works, does anyone know if placed on the shower curtain or mirror if it will run?


Food coloring stains. Crayola makes a product called Tub Tints and they don't stain but I have only used them in the tub (not the toilet) I also didn't leave it in the tub water for days - just added it before the party. 

I tried lipstick on te mirror once and it left a residue but the pens you use to write on cars. 

We purchased a clear plastic shower curtain liner and painted it with red paint and reuse it every year.


----------



## MHooch

We have a powder room that is in use during our party and I always drape the mirror in creepy cloth and have some sort of scene-setter type thing on it, eyeballs, or a creepy face, put up orange lights around mirror, replace the art with scary art and have a witch prop that is motion activated on the toilet tank. But this year I have reached a new "low" and actually have a toilet paper roll holder that will scream, have a spooky laugh, and howl when you pull TP off the roll. I think that's gonna be a scream.


----------



## lizg14

Thanks everyone! OK...one more question. I am planning on doing a scary laboratory scene and am filling random clear container with fake blood (food coloring and corn syrup). Any suggestions on how to make them bubble?


----------



## Halloween_Mom

*Spider Egg Sacks*



B Scary said:


> _Really nice work. Is it just wads of the bag spiderwebs? _
> 
> The egg sacs are made out of white knee highs, a stryofoam ball wrapped in spide webbing and plastic spiders.
> 
> Instructions came from Martha Stewart Living.


We did this for this year's trail...except we stuffed out knee highs with a white grocery store bag filled with pine cones. We have over 100 pine trees in our party area and I wanted to be cheap. They look lumpy and bumpy. We wrapped in webbing and hot glued plastic spiders on ours too. The hose makes it easy to tie them to the trees (not the pines..they're too tall). Love the idea. No pics yet, but will post when we get all decorated.
Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Halloween_Mom

*Bathroom decor*

Last year we lined our hallway and bathroom walls and ceiling with black plastic. Then we covered with spider webbing, spiders, bats, etc. We also had one of our monster props in the corner that had a movable head. On the outside of the bathroom window we taped a Dracula head cut-out that was life side and then we lined the outside of the window with black plastic as well. Shredded black curtains for the inside of the window that were opened just enough to see the Dracula head. Dim black lighting only. We heard many, many screams that night as people wandered into the bathroom and caught glimpse of the Dracula head. Such a simple, cheap prop, but it worked wonders. Our hallway was so creepy that there were a few kids who just refused to go to the bathroom. 

This year, we are remodeling. Still in the "destruction" phase. The toilet and sink area is still usable, but that's about it. So, anything goes. This year we are doing the haunted trail so I thought I would bring the outdoors inside. We did this one year for VBS and I am going to spooky it up for Halloween. We are cutting down small undergrowth trees. Just tall enough to bring in the house to line the hallway and bathroom. If you get it a little bit taller than your ceiling, then you can canopy it over and it wedges up against the wall. It supports itself. We can spooky it up good! Can't wait. AND I know the kids will be surprised to turn down the hallway and end up in the jungle!


----------



## benjamindaymon

I know a girl who throws a big Halloween party every year, the weekend before... She always goes all-out with the decorations and details of every kind... In the bathroom, she has hand soaps shaped like spiders and pumkins, fall-scented candles and had a toilet paper dispenser that moaned when you took paper... 

Last year, she added a surprise for people lifting the toilet seat: A monster sprung out... lol

It's called a bog monster. I just googled it and found the following pic: 










It seems they come in green and red and cost about $20


----------



## halloween71

That would be soooooo funny to see people react to the monster.


----------



## halloween71

I wonder where you would get a moaning tp dispenser?


----------



## dks

*bathroom*

Here are some Pics from past parties....... Im also trying to think of a good Idea for this year


----------



## benjamindaymon

Dramatic effect with that hanging man... Too cool.

Looking forward to see what you do this year.


----------



## MHooch

halloween71 said:


> I wonder where you would get a moaning tp dispenser?



I actually got mine at the grocery store...Martin's.


----------



## jkcoop

benjamindaymon said:


> I know a girl who throws a big Halloween party every year, the weekend before... She always goes all-out with the decorations and details of every kind... In the bathroom, she has hand soaps shaped like spiders and pumkins, fall-scented candles and had a toilet paper dispenser that moaned when you took paper...
> 
> Last year, she added a surprise for people lifting the toilet seat: A monster sprung out... lol
> 
> It's called a bog monster. I just googled it and found the following pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they come in green and red and cost about $20


It's early and I've not had enough coffee - am I missing how the toilet gets used then, or obviously it can't be used? 

We are doing a scene from SAW in the powder room this year, except it will be obvious that the person decided to use the saw to cut off the leg.....


----------



## benjamindaymon

LOL - Yeah, it becomes impossible to use that bathroom toilet without removing the bog monster... My friend wrote in red on the toilet seat directing friends touse the half-bath on the same floor.


----------



## Lea32R

I am decorating the bathroom this year with a 'murder scene' theme. I'm going to do bloody handprints all over the shower screen with 'help!' written in fake blood, handprints on the mirror and 'get out while you still can'. I am going to be removing the fuse from the lights so there won't be any electrical lights in the house, just candlelight. The bathroom will be lit by a pupkin on the windowsill and candles around the sink. I am also wondering if there is a way to buy some clear handsoap and dye it red...so that when people wash their hands, it will look like washing with blood? Heh heh. 

Also, to those who do 'bloody towels'...how do you do that in a way that does not rub off when people dry their hands?


----------



## megs112

I will be having paper towels for peoples hands, and I bought a bunch of white towels from the thrift store to bloody up for hanging on the towel rack. 
I like the idea of having red soap but I think it would dye people's hands.
Let me know if you figure it out, 

-megs


----------



## Lea32R

megs112 said:


> I like the idea of having red soap but I think it would dye people's hands.
> Let me know if you figure it out,
> 
> -megs


Yeah, that occurred to me shortly after I posted  lame huh?

I was thinking food colouring, but I forgot how that stuff dyes your hands and nails. I made pink iced cookies the other day with a tiny amount of red colouring...and went around for three days looking like I'd been involved in a massacre of some sort!

My guests probably wouldn't appreciate that. Ho hum!


----------



## Handy_Haunter

speaking of fun with food coloring, last year we made 'bat wings' (bufflo wings with black food coloring tossed with them). Problem being, a person simply can't digest that much food coloring... for about two days after the party, every time you used the restroom it was jet black. Rather disconcerting. 

-Handy_Haunter.


----------



## jkcoop

Cool. The party food that keeps on giving.....


----------



## Handy_Haunter

Chalice said:


> - My husband hooked up a hairdryer to an old shirt sleeve/glove. When he plugged it in the hairdryer would inflate the "arm" so that it reached out from under our sink to grab people. Again, you sort have to watch people going into the bathroom, wait about 30 seconds, then hit it.


OH! I love that idea! You could easily hook the hair dryer up to a matswitch so that when they stepped up to the sink to wash thier hands they would step on it. I love it! Thanks for the idea!

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## B Scary

DKS - 

Your bathrooms look great! I'd love to see the rest of your decorations.


----------



## sweartoeric

This year our guest bathroom is all Freddy. Here are some pics. I took these with my phone, so the quality isn't great. And Freddy is still waiting on his dentures.


----------



## mshelene

great job on the freddy krueger bathroom.


----------



## Gibber

A few years ago we placed a bumble ball (battery powered kids toy) in a cardboard box in the shower. The ball would thump and bounce by itself. People would be curious so they would pull the shower curtain back to reveal a creepy latex prop reaching out at them.

Combined with the dim lighting and scary soundtrack we had, people that refused to go back into the bathroom that year.


----------



## brandywine1974

I love the Freddy toilet. That would sooooo creep me out. I may have to steal that one. Great job!


----------



## The Real Joker

wow. Freddy is creepy. I once had a real nightmare involving him chasing me down a dark alley. I would *NOT* go into your bathroom. Nope, too creepy. But very well done.


----------



## madmadamemim

*bathroom ideas*

try a BAT Room 
Ours has Bats hanging form the ceiling on the walls and I found a lace curtain with bats to use as a shower curtain. The door has a Bat Room sign made out of foam then painted. 
It will make you batty

Good Luck


----------



## LoveShackHalloween

*Bathroom Ideas*

For my guest half bath near the kitchen, I did a Candyman theme. Wrote Candyman 5 times on the mirror with lipstick, put one of the drippy looking blood clings at the top of the mirror. Put plastic flies and bees all over the counter and walls. Put a jar of honey there too. Red and orange bulbs in the lighting and then we have a rat in a trap that is motion sensored and we keep it right by the toilet.

Last year, it was the Amityville Toilet, as if we bought the toilet from Amityville house. We had a crucifix on the wall with flies all over the walls and cabinets and mirror. Dark lighting too.

In the full bath we did Psycho. Blood clings at the top of the mirror, wrote "Mother, what have you done??" on the mirror. Blood (children's red washable paint) on the inside of the shower curtain (once it dries reverse it so people can still shower). Fake knife on the counter and I buy felt letters from the craft store and keep a white towel on the counter and have the letters BATES HOTEL on it. I also print photos of scenes from the movie and put them on the counter.

pics at The Love Shack!


----------



## freudstein

Thanks for sharing those, LoveShack. You did a great job!


----------



## Cheebs

I guess ylbissop's been busy with our haunt party to check up on here. The first year, we just put in a red bulb in place of one of the vanity bulbs in the bathroom and then had one of those faucet attachments that glows blue when you turn the water on. And we tried to bloody up a clear shower curtain with his own corn syrup mix but it was hard to see. 
Last year was the best. We had more people at our party and it was the biggest hit. Same lighting set up, but this time, we put a foam head (like from a hair/beauty supply place) on some cans to raise it up, placed the shower curtain over top that with more blood, bloodied the walls a bit and threw in some ice, sodas, beers, and a few body parts. It was an awesome murder scene but convenient way of storing drinks since who would be taking a bath/shower at your party?
We are trying the same thing this year only because it was too convenient to have the drinks in there like that. Maybe we'll change it up next year when we get a bigger place ::crossing fingers::


----------



## djsmackmackey

I finally decorated my bathroom last night, or rather got it prepped. What I'm having is...

Bloody shower curtain
Clamp light with red tissue paper to create an eerie red light coming from the tub
bones scattered about
masks and creepy paintings replacing the pictures that were in there before
cd with creepy whispering on a loop, set to a low volume and hidden in the room. It's a great effect!
Oh, and I've unscrewed the regular lights, so the room will always have the weird lighting. I'm devilish!


----------



## mshelene

*My Bathroom pictures*

Hi,
I had my halloween party this past saturday and I decorated every room in my home as different themes. I have 2 bathrooms. My first bathroom's theme was a "Spider Infestation" room and my second bathroom was the florida "Skunk Ape's Bath Hideaway". 

Check out my pictures in my photo album


----------



## Fraidy Cat

This is late for 2008...But I also make by bathroom the: Bat Room!
The whole bathroom walls are covered with either the fake stone look or when funds were
low I have used black vinyl tablecloth and the bathtub of course becomes Count Dracula's coffin. Blood oozes from the soap dispenser. With bats hanging from the ceiling and a colored light bulb or netting over the light to darken the room, I have had nothing but raves.


----------



## fangsalot

i did the old bloody curtain drippin down on to the bathtub rim and the floor.red light bulbs and bloody hand prints on the mirror.i actually had a bloody hand print on the back of the first lid on the toilet.i had black hand towels with little skeletons on them and i spray painted dead flowers black and had them on the sink in a red vase.i had this motion/sound activated little zombie with no legs under the sink so when people would flush the toilet or turn the faucet on it would scream out funny phrases and hit the inside cabinet door making it bang open and close.i got a few people with that one,lol.


----------



## ghostokc

A lot of great of ideas.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*bathroom*

I did my guest bathroom last year with Bloody Mary theme.







Sorry, camera had a hard time focusing.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*bloody water dye*

One safe way to color the water is to get pool water dye from a pool supply store...very concentrated. It's made to not stain the pool's sides. A small bottle does a huge pool's worth! A toilet should be a snap. Maybe a couple of drops put in small weighed container/bottle with a couple of tiny holes to leak it a bit all night long?
Just a thought.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I decorate my bathroom each year. I don't have any pictures of this year. We changed it up this year. I bought a $1 or $2 clear shower curtain from walmart and some red paint. I smeared it with finger smears, hand prints, and took a knife and slashed it several times. We have blood smears over the whole bathroom and a bloody leg hanging out of the cabinet beneath the sink. These are pictures of 2 years ago at our old house. When we had "someone" lurking in the shower stall and a fresh murder with blood everywhere.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

omg FatallyYours, now I'm not into the gore aspect of Halloween decorating but can still appreciate it's beauty & the talent involved in someone else's and all I can say is WOW fantastic! Very well done


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you're looking for a skull and crossbone bathmat set (floor mat, toilet rug and toilet seat cover), ABCDistributing.com has a set for $7 right now. Search the site for "skull". They've pretty much cleared out their halloween related stuff but always worth a look-see. BTW ABC Distributing is a sister company of LTD Commodiities and carries basically the same stuff. 

Last year after a heads up here on the forum, I bought some X-mas tree lighting effect boxes that are just like the Halloween ones but at a much better price--guess X-mas quantity selling has it's benefits. BTW those are still available on their site (search "Christmas Tree FX"). Great item for creating lightning when you add your own thunder and lightning sound effects.


----------



## halloween71

Lots of great ideas I need to go back thru this thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Real Joker said:


> wow. Freddy is creepy. I once had a real nightmare involving him chasing me down a dark alley. I would *NOT* go into your bathroom. Nope, too creepy. But very well done.



I would feel the same way about sitting on Freddy's lap while I did my business! Especially if his arms started to rise up!! or if you felt warm breath (air) coming from his mouth on the back of your neck.....eeekkkk. Sure would make one want to go, but then guess you would be in the right place LOL.

If you had a bathroom with a tub and shower curtain (or window I guess) that was positioned just right, you could put a mirror across from the toilet and have it angled such that it would reflect back an imagine in the mirror of someone or something staring at them. 

Another idea that sprung from that would be a fake hole in the wall with an eyeball peering into the room. One that would move would be even better.

Now mind you none of these are bathrooms I'd want to go in...


----------



## Dr. Z

Maybe a little late, but I just found this. 
That would be totally cool to have this in the bathroom!


----------



## Scatterbrains

If ya want to scare someone in the bathroom....put a timer on a mat switch so that the bathroom door is "programed" to open about 15 seconds after they're in there...

I figure the door opening while they do their business would be kinda scary.


----------



## Scatterbrains

or build a monster in a box in the water tank...


----------



## TXSpookyCemetery

I have decorated the bathroom. I use bloody creepy cloth for the shower curtain. A bloody hand prop for the soap holder. A skull that has a hole in it for the tissue. I will post some pics, if you would like to see that I have done.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

such amazing ideas....I'm so going to have to use some this year. I have an idea about something to do with flies. You could stick flies up everywhere and have those fake maggots on the sink counter and on every surface too, and for a sound track, use an endless buzzing sound like fly wings. That may make my intoxicated guests thow up tho....


----------



## darkness

I do the bloody shower curtain, but I think I may use a couple ideas from this thread!


----------



## rockplayson

When I was younger my siblings and I made a halloween shower curtin. It was a big plain black plastic type. We used orange paint and made pictures on it. Mom wrote "Happy Halloween" on it. She still uses it at her house to this day. I havent decorated my bathroom but I think I'll try the toliet monster this year.


----------



## mysterymaiden

I like The Shining bathroom theme... Redrum on the wall so it reflects in the mirror... a bathtub full of disgusting gooey stuff maybe with a dummy under, weighted down.


----------



## Son-of-Thing

Have a look at Samhain Voodoo's "Bathroom decor" comments, here -- 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/77721-any-ideas-any-all.html

-- I think they're quite good. May use the shower-head idea myself this year; and adding "pressed face impressions" to the mirror might also work (with candle "footlights" raking up on the print...? Hmmmm... )

MSC,
SOT


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

Son-of-Thing said:


> Have a look at Samhain Voodoo's "Bathroom decor" comments, here --
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/77721-any-ideas-any-all.html
> 
> -- I think they're quite good. May use the shower-head idea myself this year; and adding "pressed face impressions" to the mirror might also work (with candle "footlights" raking up on the print...? Hmmmm... )
> 
> MSC,
> SOT


Thanks for featuring me SOT 

I have no clue what it is with Asians and water and hair....but yeah it is pretty creepy lol. For a little added gore you could put some blood in the shower head so it dripped on occasion. Might dry up fairly quickly...haven't tested it out for myself yet.

Oooo you could even put what looks like the top of a head in the drain too. That might look spooky.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

mysterymaiden said:


> I like The Shining bathroom theme... Redrum on the wall so it reflects in the mirror... a bathtub full of disgusting gooey stuff maybe with a dummy under, weighted down.



Ooo Ooo Ooo!!! And don't forget a picture posted on the door to look like Jack's busting through! Here's Johnny!!


----------



## creepingdth

*the bathroom is my favorite.*

the bathroom is the most decorated i think. it's small and gets the most light and it has a false ceiling so i hang stuff galore and put all my glow in the dark stuff in there. i've got a skeleton shower curtain and matching rug, glow in the dark soap, 3d glow in the dark pictures, bats, skeletons, etc hang from the ceiling. i love my bathroom, i go in there and shut off the light and just look in aw.


----------



## dippedstix

Hazbabu said:


> I painted the light bulbs orange and yellow (with a glass paint) so it has an eerie glow and hung shredded cheesecloth from the lights and anywhere else it will stick.
> 
> 2 years ago we had a constant stream of guests going to the bathroom just to check out the glow from the glow sticks under the toilet seat!



I realize this is an old topic but I'm just now reading it. GREAT idea about painting the lightbulbs! I am going to have to try that!


----------



## NewbieHaunter

I absolutely LOVE the Freddy toilet!! LOL Im soooo doing that!! I think I'll make it Dracula since Im doing a Bat room.
Dang it, I gotta stop reading all these great ideas! My 'to do' list is growing longer by the minute! lol


----------



## Boo Baby

These bathroom ideas are fantastic and have given me something to work with now. Thanks for the ideas everyone!!

Quick question, for putting bloody handprints on mirror/curtains/spray in bathtub what do you use for the blood? Do you use the costume theatrical blood? What about stain factor? We just put a brand new toilet and sink so hubby won't be too fond of red stain on those that will not come off...  

(otherwise i think the toilet flushing red is an awesome idea!!)


----------



## blackcatlane

Boo Baby!! said:


> These bathroom ideas are fantastic and have given me something to work with now. Thanks for the ideas everyone!!
> 
> Quick question, for putting bloody handprints on mirror/curtains/spray in bathtub what do you use for the blood? Do you use the costume theatrical blood? What about stain factor? We just put a brand new toilet and sink so hubby won't be too fond of red stain on those that will not come off...
> 
> (otherwise i think the toilet flushing red is an awesome idea!!)


Michael's has bloody hand prints, blood splats and dripping blood clings that you can buy. they are really creepy! I'm heading out to get a few today


----------



## harrison36

please watch out when using those gel stick ons. i put one bloody handprint on my tile (its like an unpolished marble) and it left a little stain. and it wasnt on the tile for a long period of time.


----------



## Boo Baby

harrison36 said:


> please watch out when using those gel stick ons. i put one bloody handprint on my tile (its like an unpolished marble) and it left a little stain. and it wasnt on the tile for a long period of time.


Eek, thanks for the heads up harrison


----------



## MedeaViolia

we had a bath of blood with hand prints down the shower curtain & on the mirror and it took weeks of scrubbing with bleach to get the stain off, so be warned! looks amazing though as guests dont expect it.

I did have vasaline on the mirror before the blood went on and that didnt stain. May take a lot to grease up a whole bath though.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Yeah, i had the same problem with the bloody clings staining my cabinets in the bathroom. I had permanent red hands prints on them that wouldn't come off. Now i put them on my sink, mirrors, toilet, and bath tub with no problem though.


----------



## blackcatlane

harrison36 said:


> please watch out when using those gel stick ons. i put one bloody handprint on my tile (its like an unpolished marble) and it left a little stain. and it wasnt on the tile for a long period of time.


Thanks harrison...maybe I will rethink getting those. I have a white marble counter in the power room and would be horrified if the gel cling left a stain!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

We didn't put any clings or coloring on any of the tub/tile areas due to posts about them staining... but the shower curtain was bloody enough to get the point across!

We did a bloody shower curtain like this:

1 cheap clear vinyl shower curtain from the dollar store
1 can red spray paint
latex gloves (had some leftover from a relative, can be purchased at med supply places or even beauty supply stores for applying hair dye) *MUST be the tight-fitting ones!*

Hung curtain in back yard on line strung up (clothesline, twine between two trees...whatever)

Put on gloves.

*Arterial spray blood streaks*
Spray can no more than 2 inches away from the surface, closer is better. Sweep arm in a horizontal movement leading down and trail off the paint spray. Let drips run.

For all other applications, you'll be spraying your hand (thus the gloves):

*Handprints*
Spray surface of palm until covered (but not drippy) and then lay it flat onto the surface of the curtain. Use the other non-sprayed hand behind to make sure to get the paint hand in full contact with the curtain. Draw hand downward if you want the handprint to streak slightly. _If you don't have tightly fitting gloves, this won't look like hand prints. _Also try grabbing wrinkles of the curtain and streaking down - looks pretty cool. 

*Bloodflecks and splatters*
Cup hand to catch paint, and spray into hand until you have a small amount in your cupped hand. Fling at the curtain, without coming into contact with your hand. Paint will splatter and run depending on how much paint you had in you hand. 

Flick fingers at curtain to cause paint droplets to splatter across surface. 

Let curtain dry completely and you'll have a lovely bloody mess to hang in your bathroom for roughly $3 that will last for years. I used my shower even while this curtain was in place, and the blood didn't flake off at all.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I did the same thing except we used red acrylic paint. Hadn't though about spray paint. Good idea.

And you're right, it makes a big statement.

This year i'm doing a psycho bathroom. I'm making a pvc frame "mother" or mrs. bates to lay in the bathtub. Going to have the blood clings everywhere. My mother in law is making towels with the monograms BM. I'm going to put a mp3 player with a speaker under the sink in the cabinet and have looped the psycho theme song and sound clips from the movie. And i recently bought this light up sign to hang in the bathroom or on the door.


----------



## ChrisW

AmFatallyYours said:


> I did the same thing except we used red acrylic paint. Hadn't though about spray paint. Good idea.
> 
> And you're right, it makes a big statement.
> 
> This year i'm doing a psycho bathroom. I'm making a pvc frame "mother" or mrs. bates to lay in the bathtub. Going to have the blood clings everywhere. My mother in law is making towels with the monograms BM. I'm going to put a mp3 player with a speaker under the sink in the cabinet and have looped the psycho theme song and sound clips from the movie. And i recently bought this light up sign to hang in the bathroom or on the door.


Last year we purchased a "screaming" shower curtain at K-Mart. It has a printed silhouette of a figure with a raised knife and is covered with bloodstains. It comes with a motion activated box that plays the Psycho theme and screams - very loudly! We placed it under the cabinet and it worked like a charm whenever anyone turned on the light.

We saw it this year at a store called "Country Junction" in PA...


----------



## Stephbat

I want to do the spider den for my guest bathroom as it is a half bath and it is so small so it will definitely add to the creepiness of spiders everywhere.

My dilemma is I'm worried that if I do spiders there I shouldn't put bugs or spiders elsewhere. Is this valid or is it okay to use them other places too?


----------



## skinnypete

i couldnt see this posted anywhere else, its my first post , but what about a chainsaw massacre bathroom theme. ?? 

we're trying that this year , did a psycho theme last year which went well, most of which you guys have tried in the past . tip: dont use the fake blood on white tiling, very difficult to remove, had to repaint our tiles, ( rented house..ooops!)

So i thought id do some research and A) found this forum, and B) found this ...>> 

http://www.texaschainsawmassacre.net/FanFoto/EJernstrom/realcolor.JPG
http://www.texaschainsawmassacre.net/FanFoto/EJernstrom/washyourhands.JPG

hope this inspires you as much as me..... ive also bought the dvd so i want to rip the soundtrack have it playing in the bathroom..chainsaw noises included.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

My daughter doesnt like blood and gore so the bloody shower curtain wouldnt work for me.. We are doing a Bat Room... I didnt want to spend a lot of money or time so heres my $2 and 15 minute shower curtain  Im doing creepy not cutesy so the fact that its a little rough looking is ok with us. Since the curtain is clear we'll still be able to see whatever we put in the tub. Oh and the bat 'stencils' will be reused on the walls. It occurred to me that since the shower curtain was only a dollar this might be a quick and easy way to cover walls in my hallway, I dunno, just a thought


----------



## selz

Chalice said:


> Some more advanced ideas we've used:
> 
> - We took down all the artwork in the bathroom and wrote all over the wallpaper with glow-in-the-dark chalk- mostly crazy, scary messages "We are coming to get you", "Mother why won't you leave me alone?", etc. It took a lot of elbow grease to clean it up, but it was worth it. Note: Please experiment in a small area of your bathroom before trying this. You don't want to be stuck with crazy messages on your bathroom walls all year....or do you?


Hehehe, when we bought our house, I was a crazy student and had gotten hold of a jar of glow in the dark paint. I wrote on the ceiling in the guest bedroom "I'm Under the Bed".

That was over 7 years ago  It's still there, and it still freaks people out to this day, despite the fact they all KNOW it's there  I think I'd have to do it again if we ever move, it's kinda part of home now!


----------



## Cheebs

Stephbat said:


> I want to do the spider den for my guest bathroom as it is a half bath and it is so small so it will definitely add to the creepiness of spiders everywhere.
> 
> My dilemma is I'm worried that if I do spiders there I shouldn't put bugs or spiders elsewhere. Is this valid or is it okay to use them other places too?


If you want to, go ahead. Its really up to you and how you want to set up.

We do keep things separated ourselves, keeping the bloody scene in the bathroom, the lab in the kitchen, then corners of the room dedicated to different props like our spider victim.

This year we are going to have to rethink our bloody scene in the bathroom, only because our new place is tiled so I can see the blood getting stuck in the grout. Probably going to put up some kind of plastic cover like Dexter's set up for his murders, then gore that part up. Probably would work out better since I'm a fan of the show anyway.

I wonder if K-mart will be selling those shower curtains again this year


----------



## dippedstix

NewbieHaunter said:


> My daughter doesnt like blood and gore so the bloody shower curtain wouldnt work for me.. We are doing a Bat Room... I didnt want to spend a lot of money or time so heres my $2 and 15 minute shower curtain  Im doing creepy not cutesy so the fact that its a little rough looking is ok with us. Since the curtain is clear we'll still be able to see whatever we put in the tub. Oh and the bat 'stencils' will be reused on the walls. It occurred to me that since the shower curtain was only a dollar this might be a quick and easy way to cover walls in my hallway, I dunno, just a thought


You are on a roll girl!


----------



## TheEvilQueen

*Bathroom Scare Over*

We always decorate the entire house. Last year, The Slaughter 2008, we done the lua as a Hitchcock theme, Psycho. We purchased a blood shower curtain that had a sensor that triggered and played the theme music when ever any one entered the lua and closed the door. Left a gray wig and granny dress on a hook on the back of the door, displayed a print shop picture of Norman Bates on the vanity in a creepy frame from Ross, put a mop and bucket in the corner and left a butchers knife on the back of the toilet. We made bloody towels to use. Cheap white towels pour red wine on them, let it set over nite and dry, rinse, and dry. The looked like dirty blood stained towel.


----------



## Frozen

*Another Psycho bathroom*

I'm also doing a Psycho-inspired bathroom, but my idea was to attempt to give it a 'black and white' look, as though you were stepping into a B&W movie. I replaced all the fixtures, rugs, etc with black and white motif and have motel soap in the bathroom. Also chocolate syrup will be used in place of blood, as this is what they used in the movie. It looks only ok so far - any ideas to better portray the 'black and white' look?


----------



## Brimstonewitch

Dippedstick....your shower curtain gave me a great idea for my "lab". It will partially be in my garage and needed something to block certain areas...the shower curtains will be a cheap/easy way to do that! Thanks for the idea


----------



## Boo Baby

Frozen said:


> I'm also doing a Psycho-inspired bathroom, but my idea was to attempt to give it a 'black and white' look, as though you were stepping into a B&W movie. I replaced all the fixtures, rugs, etc with black and white motif and have motel soap in the bathroom. Also chocolate syrup will be used in place of blood, as this is what they used in the movie. It looks only ok so far - any ideas to better portray the 'black and white' look?


I'm thinking that perhaps switching out the light bulbs? I'm doing up my bathrooms this year and switching all mine to red. Not sure what colour would work for what you want though...


----------



## Halloweenie1

NewbieHaunter said:


> My daughter doesnt like blood and gore so the bloody shower curtain wouldnt work for me..


_
I am not into blood and gore either...Thanks for sharing!

_...I am keeping my bathroom simple, doing a black and white theme. I have been looking for Halloween guest towels and soaps, and such.. I found quite a few clever little Halloween soaps. 










Solstice Scents Soaps Sundries & Herbal by solsticescents on Etsy










I like soap to smell good. I am plan on ordering Monster Mash (with amber, mahogany) and the Seance (with clove, Patchouli, Ylang Ylang.) They carry a good selection of Halloween soaps, here...like Warlock, Harvest Moon..Fright Night.










Spooky Graveyard Soap Set Creamy Coffee Soap by Midnitemuse

This coffee scented skeleton & tombstone soap is really cute. I think I might get one for the kitchen, too.


----------



## drewah

hi we do the bathroom every year first we put a uv bulb in the light 
fill the bath with watre food stainer arms,hands, skulls,eyeballs,ect go in as well


----------



## Stochey

I'm doing an exorcist bathroom. 
So far I have:

a Linda Blair head hanging from the ceiling

A green glow stick taped to the back of the toilet for creepy lighting. 

I was thinking of writing 'the power of Christ compels you' on the wall in blood. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## heavymetalmama

Stochey said:


> I'm doing an exorcist bathroom.
> So far I have:
> 
> a Linda Blair head hanging from the ceiling
> 
> A green glow stick taped to the back of the toilet for creepy lighting.
> 
> I was thinking of writing 'the power of Christ compels you' on the wall in blood.
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Upside down crosses hung on the walls???? IDK if that might be considered offensive to people who are religious, but it would freak me out.


----------



## shaggyboiler

I've read through this thred, but maybe I missed it. I'm doing a bloody chainsaw theme in my bathroom. I need something that I can put in my stand up shower for blood that won't stain the fiberglass surround. Anyone give me a idea what I can use?


----------



## creepingdth

shaggyboiler said:


> I've read through this thred, but maybe I missed it. I'm doing a bloody chainsaw theme in my bathroom. I need something that I can put in my stand up shower for blood that won't stain the fiberglass surround. Anyone give me a idea what I can use?


i don't know what others use, but in case nobody responds, my daughter has markers that were made for being in the tub, i bought them at walmart in the shampoo section, and it looks like fresh blood from a cut expecially when it gets a little wet and runs. not sure if this is the route you want to go but it doesn't stain and it's probably lighter color than you want and it would only be for drawing stuff not gooping and splattering but just my two cents.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

*bathroom*



halloween71 said:


> I would love to decorate the bathroom any ideas, pictures would be great.


I did a "Bloody Mary" theme there last year:


----------



## dead by dawn

Absolutely! I am lucky enough to have a medicine cabinet that runs 90 degrees to the main bathroom mirror. This is great because I can then write backwards messages in red lipstick on the main mirror that turn around straight when you look into in the medicine cabinet mirror! Last year we wrote REDRUM (backwards letters of course). Great simple trick. 

I also like to hook up an ipod to portable speakers than hide them in the cabinets. This way I can play all sorts of creepy sounds at a low volume. I prefer faint whispering sounds. I know that sounds awful, but I guess I like to keep my guests in suspense even if they are "having a moment." hehehehe. ;-)


----------



## NewbieHaunter

heres what I did today.... its a small bathroom but since its between the kitchen and the living room I assume it will be used most.... I still have to put out the hand towels and some knick knacks but anyway heres a few pics.

My home made $2 shower curtain 









hanging bats and a mr foggy skull on the sink










not crazy about the blood splats but my daughter likes them ehh










flock of bats


----------



## AmFatallyYours

This is one of my bathrooms i've done so far. I made the shower curtain last halloween. I'm still waiting on my bates motel towels. For my party, i'll put the "mother" or "mrs. bates" from the last picture either behind the door or in the tub. I still have a few things to do with her.


----------



## NOWHINING

Last year, i did skull heads displayed and skeletons handing on on the walls. I found a funny skeleton shower curtain and use similiar towles themes. My sister is doing same thing this year, but with red towels and bloody spots around the bathroom. Really cool


----------



## lizzyborden

Back in high school, I saved those toilet cleaner dispensers that hung inside of the tank and filled them with a diluted mix of red poster paint tinted with a touch of black. A friend and I put them in at least one tank in every bathroom. Caused a bit of commotion too as the students were flushing just to see the bloody water.

Another time we took a small speaker and taped it under the toilet seat. The speaker was wired to the headphone jack of a walkman which played a tape of screams and evil laughs. We'd usually wait 'til one of the better-than-you girls had time to unzip and sit down before we'd hit the play button. Had a few days of fun with this one.

OK, now I've had time to reminisce about the old days. I've got to "creep up" my bathroom tomorrow 

Lizzy


----------



## Boo Baby

AmFatallyYours said:


> This is one of my bathrooms i've done so far. I made the shower curtain last halloween. I'm still waiting on my bates motel towels. For my party, i'll put the "mother" or "mrs. bates" from the last picture either behind the door or in the tub. I still have a few things to do with her.


Looks great!! What did you use for the handprints on the sink, splotches on the side of the toilet? Did you use those gel stick things??


----------



## moocheex55

Stochey said:


> I'm doing an exorcist bathroom.
> So far I have:
> 
> a Linda Blair head hanging from the ceiling
> 
> A green glow stick taped to the back of the toilet for creepy lighting.
> 
> I was thinking of writing 'the power of Christ compels you' on the wall in blood.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


it may not be the power of Christ compelling them...it could be the taco dip! LOL


----------



## Shannie-Boo

http://www.rottenapple907.com/how_to_documents/AleinEggEASY.pdf

I made 5 of the alien eggs from the above link and I do an alien nesting site in the full bathroom. I put the eggs in the tub with lots of that bright green spider web and I have a few other alien related props. (I need to take pictures!)
The glow sticks on the toilet seat would be perfect in that bathroom! Thanks!

The 1/2 bath downstairs is the Bloody Mary room. I printed a picture of bloody mary on transparancy film and I tape it to the mirror. Then I decorate with the vinyl/gel blood drips.

Now I really need to take pictures of the bathroom this year!


----------



## printersdevil

I am doing one bath as a Bat Room and with the large hanging Walgreen's bat, plus another big flying brown bat from there, numerous small ones from various places, and a bat light that hangs on the wall. I also added some spider webs with spiders to the mirror and lots of webs.

The master bath is a Butcher's Room. I used the window clings on my large mirror and plan to write the word LIVE on a big piece of white paper that covered the actual picture hanging across from the vanity mirror. Then when you look in the vanity mirror, it will read EVIL. 

I have white cultured marble vanity top and a corner large tub of the same material. I had bought a lot of the gel spatters, but decided to not use them after reading here about the stains. I also read on the package and it warned about stains. I am going to try to pick up some more of the bloody clings. I have thought about using bath salts colored red, but I don't want to have the tub filled. In the corner tub I have lots of body parts. I would like to know about other safe alternatives for blood splatters, too.


----------



## Sahri21

I saw a toilet in a book where he used wax to put bloody hand prints on the toilet, and he colored the water read, not sure how it was executed though, it didn't say.

I purchased a shower curtain that plays the psycho music and screaming, and has blood all over it. It wasn't the one I wanted, but it was the one the store carried and I didn't want to order online. I think the sound on it is great though and hopefully doesn't scare anyone too much!

My bathroom is lime green, so I'm putting a red lightbulb in it to make it spooky. I haven't tested what it looks like yet, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

Boo Baby!! said:


> Looks great!! What did you use for the handprints on the sink, splotches on the side of the toilet? Did you use those gel stick things??


Thanks! They're not the gel things. They're the...window stickers for lack of better words. Like, the things that are not sticky, but they will stick to windows and other smooth surfaces. They're great, because i can stick them all over my bathroom and not worry about stains.


----------



## TagTeam

*Bath room*

here was our guest bath from 2008


----------



## Brimstonewitch

WOW that's quite the bathroom Tag! Think I'd a pee'd myself instead of going there.


----------



## NewbieHaunter

Id be too nervous and up tight to get any 'business' done in that bathroom! LMAO


----------



## Sahri21

I have the same shower curtain and severed head! Too funny, my bathroom won't look quite like that though, it's too small, and the severed head is hanging from the living room ceiling.


----------



## Stephbat

Stochey said:


> I'm doing an exorcist bathroom.
> So far I have:
> 
> a Linda Blair head hanging from the ceiling
> 
> A green glow stick taped to the back of the toilet for creepy lighting.
> 
> I was thinking of writing 'the power of Christ compels you' on the wall in blood.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I don't know if you still need suggestions but what if you nailed a cross loosely by the bottom onto the wall so when they shut the door it turned upside down? 

I haven't done it but it should work well. People would probably try to fix it anyways before they left the bathroom and if someone goes in without it being fixed first, it still fits the theme.


----------



## TagTeam

Sahri21 said:


> I have the same shower curtain and severed head! Too funny, my bathroom won't look quite like that though, it's too small, and the severed head is hanging from the living room ceiling.


We are in a different house this year, so the whole house has to be revamped.
RSVPs are in ,and i think we are close to 100 PPL for this years party.


----------



## freudstein

Wow TagTeam, that is an amazing bathroom set-up!! I think that's one of the best use of props in bathrooms Ive seen!!


----------



## propmistress

Last year we did a serial killer theme. We used the kitchen for the kill/ disposal room. 
And we used the bathroom for the clean up area.

We hung bloody, burned, and torn clothing over the shower. 

We placed a kill kit around the sink. The kill kit consisted of bloody gloves, duct tape, bloody rope, a dirty blindfold, and variety of bloody weapons (rusted axe, handsaw, variety of old kitchen knives) 

We placed bloody handprints on the mirror, counter top, and on the guest towels. 

And we placed a black trash bag full of “evidence to be disposed of” next to the trashcan. The trash bag was tied off, stuffed with newspaper, and had a bloody foot sticking out of it.


----------



## snowbaby

This was Halloween 2009 bathroom, lurking in the shower.


----------



## Shannie-Boo

So how are you all attaching the glow sticks to the underside of the toilet seats? Last year I just tried taping them and the tape would get wet and come undone. Then when the glow sticks fell in the toilet it was kind of embarrassing. You know like someone saw behind the curtain of the "great and powerful Oz".


----------



## Buzzard

This was our main bathroom last year. We went with a spider theme.


----------



## printersdevil

Buzzard, I love the spider room! I have the hall bathroom that will be a Bat Room again. Last year my masterbath was a Butcher Shop, but I want to move away from that this year. Since I am doing a witches theme, I have been streessing over this room. I thought of having it a Witches Spa, since I have a large corner two person jetted tub. But, then I realized that witches and water don't mix. Plus, I can't put a fully clothed witch in the tub and i don't have nor want a naked one. LOL

So, I am thinking about stealing your idea. I just LOVE this. 

Hmm... should I have a witch caught in the web or something else. Also, how hard are the spider cocoons? I remember seeing everyone post about how to make them. I will have to search for it. I really didn't think I wanted them until now.

I also think I bought a giant web last year after Halloween. I know that I picked a silver glittery one up from GW recently. I have a large wall behind the tub that would be great for that. (check out the link in my sig for pictures from last year.) Please offer suggestions.

I am so pumped by this new idea. TFS

Okay, I am back to add more. I just went back and looked at your photos. Where did you find that wonderful spider candle holder. It is fantastic!

I also have numerous large art prints on the walls in there that always give me Halloween decorating fits. I have two 16X20 prints on one side of the tub and then one much larger than that on the back wall, plus another 16X20 and an 11X14. I am so excited to now have a plan. I am off to find some more spiders. I hope that Dollar General still has the large black furry ones. They are great and will be good on the framed photos.


I also am in awe of your large spider on the victim.

I am doing the happy dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheebs

If I remember correctly since they were a gift, not actually ones that I made myself, but these were made with cut up white tights, then stuffed, tied off, wrapped with some webbing and the spiders attached. But I'm sure there are lots of other techniques on the forum somewhere.


----------



## talkingcatblues

For one party, I had collected and printed out articles for six months or so before Halloween about the paranormal, spooky subjects etc - I stuck them up in one bathroom all skewed and then scribbled different kinds of weird equations and arrows and cryptic notes in red ink to make them look like they were gathered by a conspiracy theorist/lunatic/someone onto something...? 

The other bathroom I lit with blue/green light and had clumps of seaweed hanging from the curtain on the window and then trailing across the floor to the stall shower, with a little bit of blood and seaweed spattered in the shower on the glass and around the drain. The curtain on the window was the one that had already been there, with fish printed on it, so everyone was already used to it... only, now when they looked at it I had drawn little fangs on the fish (some with tiny flecks of blood). It was subtle but it was one of my favorite rooms. People were really weirded out by it.


----------



## kallie

sheesh! that guy in the bathtub would scare the crap outta me! i least i'd be in the right room LOL! 

i have a bloody shower curtain, window clings for the mirror, halloween hand towels and such.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Ooh, Buzzard - great spider room!


----------



## Buzzard

Printersdevil, the spider sacs that I made were very easy. I just used that fake snow stuff that they put out at Christmas time & I stuffed it into some very cheap knee highs that I got at Wal-mart. I hot glued plastic spiders on the outsides of the knee highs & put a few spiders inside as well. I wasn't sure if the knee highs would be long enough, but they stretch out a lot. 

The webbing that I stretched across the sink/mirror area was just a regular cheap web from Target or somewhere like that. Those things will also stretch a lot more than I originally thought that they would. I thought that the black light really helped the webs to show up & stand out. They get lost in the dark otherwise.

Also, the spider candleholder was a gift from my mother-in-law. I think that she got it up in the mountains of NC, but I couldn't tell you where it came from. I thought it was a cool, unique piece.


----------



## printersdevil

Thanks, Buzzard. I love the room decor. I'll be sure to post pics of my spider bath room.


----------



## blackfog

I did mine in a bloody theme. Buzzard I really like the spider one may use that this year.


----------



## Duke Scarecrow

We put in a red light bulb and then close the bathtub curtain. For some reason not knowing if something is behind a curtain is quite scary especially if it is right next to you. 

Since it is only one night out of the year we turn on the water just small enough that it drips really slowly. Great way to use the senses.


----------



## HauntedHorror

talkingcatblues said:


> The other bathroom I lit with blue/green light and had clumps of seaweed hanging from the curtain on the window and then trailing across the floor to the stall shower, with a little bit of blood and seaweed spattered in the shower on the glass and around the drain.


Where did you get the seaweed? I want to do an underwater theme for my bathroom for this year's party but I can't find seaweed...


----------



## katshead42

Love all of these ideas. I am going to steal some of them.


----------



## Cheebs

For some odd reason, I've been talking in this thread but never posted actual pictures from our bathroom. I only have 07 and 08 since last year we didn't seem to take pictures the whole night and unfortunately our one friend only took shots of people in costume. Anyway here there are, pretty much the same each year, but we are definitely changing it up this year since we have found a cooler prop to use for drinks.









07 Bathroom









08 Bathroom


----------



## HeatherR

My first attempt at the bathroom  I guess I'll have to take all the unmentionables out before the party! but hey, it's a start 



View attachment 13778


View attachment 13779


View attachment 13780


----------



## krissibex

Oh that looks so great Heather!! I've seen so many good spider themed bathrooms this year. I'm going to have to consider that for next year. I already have my Freddy theme this year.


----------



## SkellyCat

Man I hate spiders! I can deal with other bugs, but ugggg! Not spiders. So, maybe as therapy, or craziness, I did up my bathroom with spiders last year.....I did it 2 weeks before my party, and I just couldn't handle it. Everytime I had to use the bathroom, I had to run upstairs & use the one in my room. Makes me shiver just thinking about it. It wasn't over done or anything, but enough to make my skin crawl!  Here's a pic looking up at the ceiling:









and here's one of the shower:








I used black lights in my light fixture. The glow was great, but the smell of the webs was a little strong.  No more spiders for me. I'm stickin' with blood!


----------



## Brimstonewitch

I don't do spiders at all either! Totally freak me out and everyone who knows me even a little knows it. 

So what did one of my co-workers do the other day.....

Call me out to the parking lot to look at the big ass TARANTULA that was lying there dazed!!! 

I asked WHY he would do such a thing and he says "I though you would find it cool and all with how much you love Halloween".  Guess it's hard to stay too mad after that.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

Buzzard....THAT is awesome...but I would have peed myself before using that bathroom!!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

This was my spider bathroom for my circus themed party this year.


----------



## printersdevil

Cool spider room!


----------



## talkingcatblues

AmFatallyYours said:


> This was my spider bathroom for my circus themed party this year.


That's a great idea for a theme - I love the look of your poster. Do you have pics up of the other rooms on the board anywhere?

ETA - Just found the thread with your pics - everything looks wonderful!


----------



## blackfog

Nice work on the spider bathroom talkingcatblues! Love the poster warning.
I got the idea from Dollylinn who did "The Birds" from the movie. I just loved it and can't wait to get it finished. She did such a great job on hers.


----------



## talkingcatblues

blackfog said:


> Nice work on the spider bathroom talkingcatblues! Love the poster warning.


I can't take credit for that - that's AmFatallyYours' decos - but I agree they're really really cool!


----------



## krissibex

Ohh i love the spider bathroom!!


----------



## blackfog

talkingcatblues my bad.....can ya tell it is 5 days till Halloween and I didn't have my second cup of coffee


----------



## Trinity1

We usually decorate our bathroom. This year we kept it really simple. I have a skull hand/raven candle holder and some black glittter skulls with orange string lights around the mirror. I don't have any pictures yet but it looked pretty cool for our party.


----------



## talkingcatblues

blackfog said:


> talkingcatblues my bad.....can ya tell it is 5 days till Halloween and I didn't have my second cup of coffee


Sure, no worries - I wish it were mine... I might even copy that theme in parties yet to come!


----------



## tetedefromage

I usually do, yes. But I lost all my halloween decor so this yearI'm having to start from scratch and couldn't afford much. So all i'm doing is hanging this startling severed head from the back of the door. If I can get to the store again before Halloween I may get some clings for the mirror and maybe some black lights.


----------



## krissibex

Here's my Freddy Bathroom!!
Click to other posting


----------



## djgorejess

i always do
i order red toilet paper, buy the red gel blood drips that cling to the mirror.
psycho shower curtain is a must!!
red towels......clear cup filled with water n fake teeth.
body parts in the hamper.
red light bulbs n eerie music!!
hope this helps.


----------



## Muffy

Love that Feddy Bathroom. Your guests are gonna love that.

I don't have my bathroom done for this year yet & last year we did not have enough time to get the bathroom done. I'll get some photo's in the next couple of days.


----------



## krissibex

Muffy said:


> Love that Feddy Bathroom. Your guests are gonna love that.


I still dont have the guts to use it myself LOL. I keep going upstairs if I'm downstairs to pee hahaha


----------



## talkingcatblues

krissibex said:


> I still dont have the guts to use it myself LOL. I keep going upstairs if I'm downstairs to pee hahaha


You know your Halloween decorations are a success when they even scare you!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

krissibex said:


> Here's my Freddy Bathroom!!
> Click to other posting


Loooove it. I'm doing a movie villain party theme next year, so something like a freddy bath would be perfect. You did a great job on it.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

krissibex said:


> Ohh i love the spider bathroom!!





talkingcatblues said:


> That's a great idea for a theme - I love the look of your poster. Do you have pics up of the other rooms on the board anywhere?!





blackfog said:


> Nice work on the spider bathroom! Love the poster warning.


Thanks, guys! I had several arachnophobes at my party. I loved seeing them squirm. hehe


----------



## MumBO jUMbo

Here is my bat room


----------



## davy2

I did...it seems to get more elaborate each year, and it is the first floor guest bathroom...I'm having people over on the 30th, so figured I should...pictures coming


----------



## melmyissa

I always decroate both "public" bathrooms. I change out the bulbs to blacklights and use a lot of purple blacklight spiderwebs and spiders. I also add floating eyeballs to all of the liquid soap dispensers.


----------



## bcbuzzafsu

*I love this year's batroom*

We hung bats from the ceiling and even had one that dropped when you open the door (but someone pulled it down halfway through the night I think). We had a sign that said bathroom with the H scratched out. It was my favorite room I think


----------



## Cheebs

This year we actually kept it low-key since we had a "coffin" to put the drinks in. So red lights, bloody razors on the mirror, razor garland outside the door, bloody hand prints on the wall, some bloody towels, some skin for decor and that's about it. People actually asked when they came in, "So drinks in the bathroom again?" and I loved being able to say, "No, they are in the coffin by the sliding glass door there." Really surprised some people.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

bcbuzzafsu said:


> We hung bats from the ceiling and even had one that dropped when you open the door (but someone pulled it down halfway through the night I think). We had a sign that said bathroom with the H scratched out. It was my favorite room I think


Love the bat room! Very simple, but very well done! It's on my list for bathrooms in the next 2 years.


----------



## Mizerella

I love all of these ideas.... especially the Freddy and the Bates Motel. I may have to steal those next year.

My powder room is always set up as a tribute to old movie monsters. It's all black and white. I did an Edward Gorey inspired mural and hung black frames with black & white movie photos all over.

It stays that way year round.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*The Ravens Grin Inn Bathroom*

Has several old drawings on the wall done around 1905 (famous?) the woman looking into her mirror, then the mirror becomes a skull! "All is vanity!" The second image by the same artist is called "Gossip" as women are engaged in a close, face-to-face disscussion, then look again they become the devil!
There is also a 3-d vacu-formed plastic clock/picture of "Cookie the clown" from the Bozo show. Recently people have expressed they would like to buy this from me because after "Cookie" died the rumor was started that he had been a serial-killer????
Then there is a piece of original artwork hanging there by "Extremo-the Clown" of a large cartoon/expressive face with a caption:"We all gota go!" (Good for a bathroom, huh?)
Behind the toilet on a small shelf is a plastic bottle of "Monkey-Butt" powder(a real product)
The tub is 1950 cast iron and pink(original) with a full-sized stuffed black leopard louging in it, a children's toy which may startle someone for about 1/2 a second.
...then a small throw rug may become moved exposing a steel trapdoor, painted red and the words on it warn:"If this door is opened...the Monster will return!" The toilet seat looks normal butt it glows in the dark. We would take a penlite flashlight and "write" someone's first name on it, then turn off the lights as we were showing them the room.."Look the spirits are telling you to use This Toilet!"
All part of the numerous artistic/strange mysteries of the Ravens Grin Inn...
hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Xane

Here's an idea: Set up a two way mirror box frame, maybe make something out of a medicine cabinet, or a standing vanity, and put something really horrifying inside (Freddy reaching for you, a monitor animation of Bloody Mary trying to break through, etc). Make it look like it's part of the bathroom normally. Then figure out some way to set a timer so that when someone goes to the bathroom, about 30-60 seconds in - the lights turn out and the inside of the box lights up/activates! If you're really dedicated, turn your actual medicine cabinet into this and get a close-range motion sensor. That way anyone who goes to look in the mirror activates it.


----------



## Haunt Brewing

I like to do the Bates Motel kind of scene in my bathroom for guests. Bloody shower curtain, fake blood on the shower walls, and blood on the mirror. This year I had a lot of fun with a light activated screaming device. So whenever someone turned on the light to go to the bathroom, they were met with a loud shreek.


----------



## Haunt Brewing

Awesome spider toilet topper. I had a zombie hand one this year, but I am really liking the spiders on yours. Good job with the whole room. Looks great!


----------



## rockplayson

Note to self: Theme bathroom's next year.
All of your's look great.


----------



## Shadowbat

We really dont do anything extravagant. We have a small bathromm anyway. Usually its a Halloween rug, a ghost handsoap pump, a couple potion bottles, some clings on the mirror, and afew candles, and Halloween themed towels.


----------



## blackfog

This was one of my favorite rooms. I had a cd player under the sink cabinet with crow sound effects playing.


----------



## Iffy49

I went with the spider theme this year. I removed all the lights, bar one and covered that in red lighting gel. The photos do not do it justice.

I suspended a spider covered corpse above the bath, which dripped blood into the bath, and was sound activated. 










In the bath, there were real meal worms, and small party (baby) spiders.










I had an mp3 player playing the Them (ants) sounds, as I do not believe spiders actually make a noise, but added to atmosphere.










Not everyone was scared though!


----------



## MonsterBoss

Hello! I decorated the bathroom this year, complete with a motion activated screaming creepy portriat  I put it directly above the toilet so it would go off anytime a party-goer needed to use the loo. hehehehehehehe. Another idea I wasnt able to get around to was putting a cd player under/inside the vanity with a sad voice begging to be let out, crying, and saying it was afraid etc...... we also replaced the light bulbs with amber colored lights and strung up some cheese cloth. The result was a happily haunted bathroom


----------



## Onewish1

the meal worms alone creep me out!!!... good job!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I change my shower curtain, hand towels, etc. This past year I had a black shower curtain with a web and the "new green" colored spider. I also had embroidered hand towels to match, over solid green towels. I bought a HUGE green (with black) spider and hung him on my shower and window. (He spread from the shower rod to the window rod.) Ironically, the first time I used to the potty I realized the PERFECT positioning of the spider as he was staring directly down on you. On one wall I used a pre-made/pre-shaped black web and added a large green spider. I also found a hanging "fountain" of a spiderweb/spider in green and black that I hung in a cornered spot over my counter. I made PVC candles in green, tied them with black ribbon, set them in a black charger with some crystal stones and a a few little spiders. When the lights were off in the restroom and the candles were on, an eerie shadow from the spider fountain was cast. I used "clings" of spiders and a web to decorate my mirror and used green soap in the dispenser. Of course I strung some webbing throughout, but very lightly.

On the outside of the door I place a door cover - the one of the skeleton sitting on the pot. This was GREAT when my daughter had her Monster Ball. Everyone knew where the bathroom was!


----------



## GiggleFairy

How ironic that I'd come across this tonight while searching for Toe Pincher Coffin info. I've never seen a plain 'ole Blucky look so good! And it's in the tub!

http://www.vickis-world.de/html/bubblebath_skeleton.html


----------



## Mz Skull

My Bathroom is always a hit...siders all over the walls, spider sacks hanging from ceiling....crawling arm going across the floor....all in red lights with body parts on the counter and siders in the soap bottle........We just redid our bathroom this winter so now I can't hang things from the ceiling so trying to think of something new and exciting!!!


----------



## BunnyMummy

My bathroom is usually just filled with supplies for things I might need for a quick grab and hang/use during a party or when I'm making something on the fly.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I did a mad lab theme in my bathroom which was so much fun
Here is the sign as you enter the bathroom









Then right behind the door which I thought was funny was this chart about the dangers of alcohol









As soon as you walked in the mad dr was waiting on you









Inside the tub 









And my favorite the toilet!


----------



## NOWHINING

I like your mad theme lab in the bathroom. I am thinking about of going for Bats for the bathroom after reading all these posts. its something to think about.


----------



## freudstein

I'm amazed this thread is still going 3 years after original post!! keep the ideas coming everyone; this is a truly inspirational subject for everyone involved in Halloween party planning!


----------



## DeMise

Yes! Yes! I always decorate the bathroom. Eventually, everyone makes it to the bathroom, usually alone, so I try to make it scary!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG DeMise!!! Love it!! Those are awesome!! Nice touch with the roaches.........


----------



## DeMise

OffMyMeds, Thank you. I had a neighbor leave my house to use her own bathroom rather than go in with the roaches!


----------



## freudstein

Scary!! I wouldn't use the spidery one!!


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

I don't usually decorate it but I do dim the lighting quite a bit and put hidden sounds in there or "waiting room" type music. Here's what I made last year.

Girl from Ipanema on Old Radio with ghostly sounds

I'd like to be able to make it play 30 seconds after motion is detected.

Or if my party has a theme, sometimes I'll leave clues in there, fake news stories, etc.

The bathroom is the one time during the party when your guests are alone...and vulnerable!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Love everyones decor Here is what we did last Halloween!


----------



## katshead42

Where did you get the cover for the toilet?



ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I did a mad lab theme in my bathroom which was so much fun
> Here is the sign as you enter the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then right behind the door which I thought was funny was this chart about the dangers of alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you walked in the mad dr was waiting on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite the toilet!


----------



## Kymmm

Ohhhhh!!!! IT's a cover!!!! I was wondering how anyone would use the toilet!! OMGosh I am such a blonde! lol


----------



## Kymmm

katshead42 said:


> Where did you get the cover for the toilet?



I found it.  I love it!!

http://www.amols.com/catalog/product/BE1932


----------



## katshead42

Kymmm said:


> I found it.  I love it!!
> 
> http://www.amols.com/catalog/product/BE1932


WOW thanks so much that is awesome!


----------



## obsessedjack

I thought the snakes were real too at first.


----------



## slovehalloween

We set a dummy next to the commode looking at our guest. It is very weird always gets alot of response. We also took a picture and put a frosted pane on our mirror , really neat affect. We have creepy music that starts to play when the door is open and we always have something poking out from behind our shower curtain.


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## neka4ok




----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I just now saw this post about the cover. I got it at Caufields in downtown Louisville. They had rats, snakes, spiders all kinds of covers! Not too terribly expensive 2-3 bucks?


----------



## DJ Lantz

Here's a pic from my bathroom last year.









I also went into the shower stall and recorded sounds of myself moving the shower curtain and kicking the bottom of the tub. I created a three minute audio loop using the shower sounds and played that from an iPod and speaker hidden in the shower. Part of the loop included a creepy voice saying "I'm watching you". Over the course of the night I think about 90% of the guests heard it. Most of them thought the sound was triggered by them being in there. They didn't realize it was just a looping audio track. It's was really easy to do and I got allot of good feedback on it. I think it's extra creepy to think that there might be someone in the bathroom when you have your pants down, or that there may be someone watching you. I could probably share the audio track if anyone is interested.


----------



## kingwood asylum

OMGDan said:


> Pretty much what Lhallow said, minus the cockroaches and flies, plus blood filled bathtub.
> 
> Blood hand print on the mirror (cling on if you don't want to wipe off), bloody handprints smeared down tiled shower walls. Bathtub filled with blood (colored water)
> 
> and a new one for this year gonna add coloring into the toilet tank, so when it's flushed, the water runs red.
> 
> I also stick a small JOL in there, for ambiance ha.



This is an awesome idea. Although I like the cockroach in the sink. It creeps people out when they go to wash their hands. We also put a tiny skeleton in a jar with a glow stick to cast an interesting light. Really small half bath. Hardly enough room to even turn around.


----------



## kittyvibe

Oo yeah, I have the spider toilet cover. Since in my house we have a variety of different real life spiders surprising us now and then I thought it fitting. I know I have nightmares about em, sure are scary to me!


----------



## AmFatallyYours

I used the spiders in the toilet cover and a blood filled toilet with a hand reaching up cover last year. They got major responses from people! People at first glance thought they were real.

http://www.amols.com/catalog/product/BE1933

http://www.amols.com/catalog/product/BE1931

I don't think i've shared my bathroom pics from this year. I had made a spider victim 2 years ago and i had meant to put it in front of the toilet against the wall before the party, but alas, it was one of those things that got forgotten.


----------



## Shadowbat

Yeah. I think Id have to go find a tree to use. lol


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

OK am I wrong but I had an idea for my bathroom might be a tad inappropriate. It would be Bin Ladens hideout. With military items but india food and posters of camels, pepsi (heard he loved it) etc.
The sign to the bathroom door would have a Wanted Bin Laden on it and in the bathtub would be his corpse.... I know it is so awful but it sounds like it could be awesome


----------



## GiggleFairy

I say it's your house and you know your guests best ELH. If the broom fits, RIDE IT!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

ELH, I LOVE IT!!!! Go for it!!! Naturally, you'll need an American flag in there too...


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

OK I have taken that idea and ran with it. I went to the flea market and bought all kinds of camo and military items, next trying to figure out where I can get a turban! I asked a friend of mine who served twice overseas if they thought it was vulgar. I said I wont do it if it offends you.
They said and I quote " Just make sure you put a big bullet hole in that [email protected][email protected]##$ turban for me"
Since I got their blessing I am rolling with it


----------



## kdogg2220

Hey I absolutely LOVE the toilet idea! Wondering where I might be able to find a Freddy Krueger head!? I would appreciate any insight on where to look for one of these! Amazing idea!!!!


----------



## Halloweenie1

Found this idea


----------



## freudstein

AmFatallyYours, I say this every time I see any members spider theme bathrooms - I'd rather not go/pee outside that go in there!
Halloweenie1, I saw that toilet sticker on Ebay! Think I'm going to order it this year


----------



## Lisaloo

We do a "Bat"room for our guests to use.


----------



## Hollows Eva

I especially do because that's where the guests are alone and vulnerable muarharhar


----------



## boobear

I always do with just some candles and little knick knacks.


----------



## nicoleblkwidow

We cover the walls in paper and leave crayons/colored pencils in there to encourage people to write something. It gets pretty funny!
The next year we cut out the previous years and stick them all over the bathroom along with the new paper. Great fun and previous guests get a kick out of remembering (or trying to remember lol) last years party.


----------



## kittyvibe

wow, this thread has been going strong since 2008, lol. I have to cast my vote that this is the longest running thread of all time, lol.  

Ill toss my recent offering then! haha!

Heres a link to my Witch Bathroom, complete with conical bra!  --> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105079-witchs-tea-party-47.html


----------



## Tannasgach

Following in your footsteps kitty.  
Here's my witch's bath:








and album with the BeWitchy beauty products:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums-bewitchy-bath.html


----------



## halloween71

Lisaloo said:


> We do a "Bat"room for our guests to use.
> 
> View attachment 125233
> 
> 
> View attachment 125234


Love that super cute.


----------



## CassandraSerenity

Yes, I always decorate the bathroom. In fact, I kind of traumatized a cousin of mine who was 2 at the time. We decorate the bathroom with bloody hand and foot prints, a bloody robe, some bloody towels, and in the bath tub is a bloody skeleton. She saw the skeleton and refused to go into another bathroom alone for three years. She just learning to go by herself again, but always checks the bath tub before she stays in the room.


----------



## themyst

My husband doesn't know it yet, but I'm decorating his bathroom this year. I ordered a bloody shower curtain, bloody bath mats, some assorted halloween hand towels and a pumpkin soap dispenser. And of course little random skeletons will be popping out from all over the place. I'm going to drive him nuts this year, lol. 

For my (and the kids') bathroom, I got a jack o'lantern bath mat, matching soap dispenser, black shower curtain, and of course little skeletons will also be hanging about.


----------



## coldice371

we decorated the a powder room for christmas...we thought it was hysterical


----------



## offmymeds

Turned ours into a pirates dungeon last year.


----------



## halloween71

Love all of these ideas.


----------



## CraftyCreature

We splatter fake blood all around in the shower/tub and throw in a few severed limbs and then use the orange bulbs for that eerie glow. 

I think I want to try the glowstick idea this year.


----------



## dbruner

First I duct tape the light switch so there's only the light from an oil lamp in the bathroom, lots of fake blood in and around the sink, and blood splatters on the shower doors. Everytime someone uses the sink it refreshes the blood! I have a haunting helsa from Grandin that I am thinking of using in the shower and my medusa bust from walgreens is going on the toilet tank. I have a long window in my bathroom and I hang a sheer black curtain and put down a black rug in front of the sink. The bathroom is also a good place for potion jars and jars with creatures and body parts in them.


----------



## MistaSparkle

Could someone help me find an old thread? I saw one on here last year where someone put some sort of pool die in the toilet tank so that the water in the bowl was red with each flush. I don't remember exactly how it was done, though, and couldn't find it with the search feature. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm thinking of doing this in addition to buying some of the red toilet paper someone in this thread suggested.

Otherwise, my bathroom this year will be themed like a darkroom. My whole apartment is going to be themed to look like one deranged man lived there in the 1960s. Since this fictional character (largely based on the movie _Peeping Tom_) is a crime scene photographer, I'm going to put up some old Kodak bottles and other small film equipment in the bathroom. Additionally, I'll be hanging up old crime scene photos from a clothesline over the bathtub.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Here's a recent thread on the same subject, with link to an older thread posted by Frankie's Girl: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-bathtub-full-blood-without-staining-tub.html


----------



## themyst

These little screamers are an absolute must for your bathroom: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-hidden-screamer1/

It's triggered by light. You can have it scream (it's a great, loud-pitched, woman's scream) when someone turns on the light, or you can hide it in the medicine or towel cabinet. I've been having fun with it all over the house!


----------



## MistaSparkle

Thanks for the help, Saruman. I just searched again on Google for the thread I saw last year and found it with ease. The forum's search engine really isn't the best.  Here's the thread, if anyone's interested.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Goodmorning! I made a creepy bathroom last year with the toilet dyed red every flush! I have my photos on here from last year that you can see the pictures of. I ordered red pool dye from Amazon.com. For the procedure, I took the cap off, and took a old terrycloth towel, cut it and made a "wick". then I stuffed the cloth in the bottle, and tipped it on itside. I taped it inside the toiliet tank, and every flush was blood red. Yes, it bleached out the next day! It was a great effect. Also tipped the toiliet tank off to the side,a nd put a red glow stick taped on the top of the lid, propped a severed hand coming out of the lid. If I can figure out how to link my pictures to this, I would. It's been awhile since I've been on the site.


----------



## marigolddesigns

MistaSparkle said:


> Thanks for the help, Saruman. I just searched again on Google for the thread I saw last year and found it with ease. The forum's search engine really isn't the best.  Here's the thread, if anyone's interested.


Oh funny....it's my thread! Ok....well....here are the pictures!


----------



## Scott Canoni

Red nail polish drops by the sink for fake blood!


----------



## SAMHAYNES

YES LOL!!! I have a full size rubber arm for the bath this year....


----------



## SAMHAYNES




----------



## Ecula

I think this looks good, if you need something like this. 
So, all you need is instant coffee, fake blood and syringe. Simple.


----------



## Machiavellian

Here is a picture of our toilet that my wife and the kids came up with. Not the scariest thing Ive ever seen but has great possiblites. super cheap too, just a little constuction paper.


----------



## mejess68

Have already been thinking about this year, we usually have a party for my daughter and she's getting older (will be 12 in June) so I have been slowly stepping it up. And since I usually do most (99%) of the halloween decorations (wife does Christmas and every other holiday) any way last year was the spider toilet cover black lights and ghost in the mirror. This year may get bloody, just saw a video about blood on youtube and learned about blood powder. This stuff stays invisible until it gets wet so I'm thinking bloody towels then leave paper towels for every one to dry with but lace them with blood powder first.


----------



## IshWitch

I would test out the blood towels just to make sure that it doesn't stain the hands which, in turn, will stain everything else they touch in the house. 
Voice of experience here,
We let our son have his Halloween party while we were away, He was in high school and wanted to be the goat type fur legged devil. I had sewn him the pants, and then he proceeded to use oil based red paint to cover his entire upper body but didn't powder it. I was finding red stained hand prints for years. It was wild!

We did a bathroom scene this year with bloody body parts in the tub and the stick on bloody skeleton vinyl stickers, it went over great! 
Generally I just do the bathroom in pirate, so it was a neat change.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my bathroom is decorated year around with halloween 









*







*


----------



## dawnski

The bathroom is one of my favorite rooms to decorate but one I always forget to photograph. Since it's small, this room works great with black light. I hang up a one foot black light. I replace the bulb in the room with a blue twist CFL light bulb. These bulbs are almost like a black light by itself. Experiment with that before you invest in the black light. It gives white paper a glow quality to it. Depending on what my theme is, I'll find silhouette type illustrations on the Internet. The black and white will really stand out in the black light. The Dollar Store usually sells a fake hard stock chandelier. I take glow in the dark paint to add details to it and hang in there. I try not to make things too scary in here because our parties usually have kids. Don't want them to be afraid to use the bathroom! This past year I had brain illustrations and some tasteful zombie art. I also found at Walgreens a small light up Halloween candle that glowed green. It was a nice accent piece.


----------



## mamadada

does anyone know of a blacklight that is bright enough to light a room. i love the post about writing words on a miror in the rit brightener. i tried black lights in the powder riom and it wasnt bright enough to see ... well what u needed to do.


----------



## dawnski

I use an 18" black light in my powder size bathroom. It should work fine. Also experiment with blue CFL Mood-Lites. This picks up the bright white of copy paper just like a black light would. If you use it in place of your regular light bulbs over that mirror, you might find it picks up the RIT brightener. I pick those up at Lowes. http://www.lowes.com/pd_352999-7577...=1&currentURL=?Ntt=blue+light+bulb&facetInfo=


----------



## handfulofrubies

My party theme was Hotel Manderley. An old Hotel, inspired by The McKittrick/Sleep No More and the Haunted Mansion. My friend came up with a back story that included a lady that visited the hotel with several different men. Each visit she came with a new husband, and then killed him at the hotel. In our bathroom we had low lighting/candlelight. On a bench in front of the shower, we set up a small piece of luggage with a clean, silky camisole, a new wedding program and a clean knife. On the bathmats in front of the shower and the sink, there were bloody footprints and blood smears. A bloodied camisole was hanging on the back of the door and one was on the floor with the foot prints. and next to it was a bloody knife. We used an old cell phone, downloaded several hours worth of looped breathing (of a woman) and hid it under the counter. The breathing freaked everyone out. We had guests who wouldn't go the bathroom the whole night and none of them could figure out where it was coming from. 

Once I post again, I will be able to include links, and photos


----------



## Queen Of Spades

During one Halloween party our bathroom was in the process of being remodeled. Instead of just leaving a half painted bathroom for our guests to see, we decorated it like a run down, gross, construction scene. We changed the light bulbs in the fixtures to black lights. Added a brick scene setter to the walls. Put mice and rats all over the place.It was a lot of fun and most of the guest ended up talking about the bathroom instead of the party.


----------



## Paint It Black

Last year was a mad lab bathroom, and everyone really liked it. This year, am planning a clown's dressing room to go with our Midnight Carnival theme. Hoping I can do as good a job with this year's theme.


----------



## amyml

Here's the bathroom Queen of Spades was describing.


----------



## Hilda

This thread inspired me and I am slowly creating, crafting, buying odds and ends to 'haunt' our bathroom. The hubby thinks I have FINALLY lost it. hahaha Thanks for all the great ideas. Since we still have a little one in the home, we're not going too scary. (Don't want to encourage bed wetting instead of using the bathroom at night. LOL) So it's more an eclectic fun spooky feel...

First item arrived today ~ to be used as a nightlight. This ole foam skull actually has a green overspray on it that matches the color of our bathroom walls. Sweet!!


----------



## Jottle

In general, I actually find that the bathroom is usually the easiest room to theme and also the most impressive/memorable for guests. I believe there's two main reasons for this:

1. It's almost always the smallest room in the haunt. So covering the entire room in effects or wallpaper is relatively easy and very effective.
2. It's also easy to get a bunch of props and other items in there to really amp up the claustrophobia of the space because of the tight confines and the fact that there's only one way and one path in and out. This makes the whole experience of being in that room even more memorable. Guests are also waaay more likely to spend time in this room if you're serving drinks. It also helps that people have to walk down that very same restricted walkway if they ever want to answer the call of nature without ruining some of your shrubs outside 

This year I'm planning a total bathroom makeover in the form of a zombie fallout shelter. Anyone have some ideas for this? I searched the forum, but didn't find any specific threads. I'm going to be projecting atmosfearfx's "zombie invasion" onto the bathroom window, will have supplies and a gas mask in the bathroom, there will be one of those "in case of zombies break glass" cases with a fake handgun and bullets inside, as well as a "zombie fallout shelter" sign on the outside door of the bathroom. What else am I missing?


----------



## dawnski

Ha, you forgot #3. While they are sitting/standing in there, they are able to leisurely take in the scenery. I like the zombie fallout shelter idea. You can do the "zombies busting in" through a wall. If you have black light in there it will look very cool. Here's the post on how to do that. http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/125522-zombie-windows-busting.html


----------



## scheibla

We plan on decorating our downstairs half bath like a clown dressing room for our Carnevil theme! So far I have a pair of huge glasses, some old make-up, some spare noses. I also plan on replacing our mirror with an older mirror where I have removed most of the reflective surface off of the back. Then I will put a clown picture on it, so the clown is looking at you in the mirror! Something similiar to this is what I have in mind...


----------



## stormygirl84

Since my bathroom is decorated in an underwater/beachy theme year-round, I was thinking of making it look like a deep sea grotto, maybe for a sea-witch or something.

I was thinking I'd get some fake sea-weed (stuff you'd put in a fish tank) and drape it over things. I'd also like to find a way to print out THIS and paste it up in the mirror, like a porthole or something... Spooky!

I was also thinking about putting out some of those jars you can buy at beach souvenir shops - you know, with the preserved sharks and stuff in them?

And since our party is likely to be held outside in the backyard, where the bathroom window faces, I'd really like to find a way to do a full window cover of a sea monster, maybe even Cthulu. That way it blocks the view into the bathroom for privacy, and it'll look pretty cool.

Oh! And I just found THIS idea!! How cool would this be in either white or a sickly green color? OMG, ideas!


----------



## dawnski

How about this item for the wall? http://www.etsy.com/listing/78518198/break-through-octopus-tentacle-porthole If you click on their name they have other tentacles and sea life stuff.


----------



## Hilda

I've been working on a bunch of crafts to bring Halloween whimsy to our bathroom. Here's a few things I've completed so far. 

A simple wood and glue coffin tissue box cover.
'Germs are Scary' hand soap dispenser.
A set of Bates Motel towels.
Handcut iron-on bats on a plain white shower curtain.









I have a few things left to do. I know it's not an official haunting... but it goes with our goofy style.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hilda said:


> I've been working on a bunch of crafts to bring Halloween whimsy to our bathroom. Here's a few things I've completed so far.
> 
> A simple wood and glue coffin tissue box cover.
> 'Germs are Scary' hand soap dispenser.
> A set of Bates Motel towels.
> Handcut iron-on bats on a plain white shower curtain.
> 
> View attachment 156891
> 
> 
> I have a few things left to do. I know it's not an official haunting... but it goes with our goofy style.


love this idea


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, Everything looks great. I love the black & white color scheme as well.


----------



## stormygirl84

Hilda, I LOVE the batty shower curtain! Sooooo cute!



> How about this item for the wall? http://www.etsy.com/listing/78518198...tacle-porthole If you click on their name they have other tentacles and sea life stuff.


You know, I actually came across this while searching for ideas, and I REALLY love it! Heck, I'd leave it up year-round, if I thought I could get away with it!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Hilda said:


> First item arrived today ~ to be used as a nightlight. This ole foam skull actually has a green overspray on it that matches the color of our bathroom walls. Sweet!!
> 
> View attachment 156078


I have the same one. Love that skull's cartoony style. (I found that the clear bulb was much too bright, so I switched it out for a green C7 bulb, and think it looks much better now.)

Don't really have any good photos of just the skull, unfortunately.


----------



## Hilda

Saruman ~ I LOVE the tip about using a green bulb. That looks FANTASTIC! Thanks!

That's a great collection.


----------



## stormygirl84

I MADE MY JELLYFISH!!!

I am ridiculously excited about this thing because it's the first really complicated thing I've ever made. I've officially made a prop!

I'll take & post pictures of it tomorrow. It's a little rough - first try and all- but it still looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Maggiethe8th

Hi-new here-just saw the thing about the jellyfish & am hoping I can see a pic, too! Love the idea!


----------



## scheibla

Hilda said:


> I've been working on a bunch of crafts to bring Halloween whimsy to our bathroom. Here's a few things I've completed so far.
> 
> A simple wood and glue coffin tissue box cover.
> 'Germs are Scary' hand soap dispenser.
> A set of Bates Motel towels.
> Handcut iron-on bats on a plain white shower curtain.
> 
> View attachment 156891
> 
> 
> I have a few things left to do. I know it's not an official haunting... but it goes with our goofy style.


This is amazing! Great job - so cute!


----------



## awokennightmare

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I have the same one. Love that skull's cartoony style. (I found that the clear bulb was much too bright, so I switched it out for a green C7 bulb, and think it looks much better now.)
> 
> Don't really have any good photos of just the skull, unfortunately.


Awesome setup! This looks great!


----------



## stormygirl84

Bleh. I've been dogsitting for a friend all week and had little to no internet access.

But, as promised, here's my first jelly!
















Like I said, it's a little rough. My next one will be even better!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

awokennightmare said:


> Awesome setup! This looks great!


Thanks! (Sorry for the delay in responding. Seem to have missed your post last week.)


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

stormygirl84 said:


> Bleh. I've been dogsitting for a friend all week and had little to no internet access.
> 
> But, as promised, here's my first jelly!
> 
> View attachment 157896
> 
> View attachment 157897
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's a little rough. My next one will be even better!


Your jellyfish looks great. (Now you just need Marlin and Dory, caught in its tentacles...  )


----------



## Jamesthegeek

Yup, here's from last year:


----------



## Eigengrau

we always do both of our bathrooms. We get a little "crazy" in the downstairs one, I am allowed to do more down their because it needs a Reno anyway




















the shower looks better in person, with red lights in the bathroom light fixtures and a small strobe hidden in the shower


----------



## marigolddesigns

I have some great photos of our bathrooms from the past 3 years....but having a hard time getting any photo to post!


----------



## svetlana

I had all my house decorated as spiders nest for last year party, so bathroom was full of fake spiderwebs with small spiders hanging from them, low enough to brush heads since it's under the stairs room with low angles ceiling! Cling monster on a toilet seat cover, red light and small grim reaper hanging just in front of the door when someone walked in - got lots of comments on the bathroom, unfortunately once lights or flash were added to take pics nothing good/scary would come out on the pictures . 

This year me and the husband dressign up as skeletons, so house will get decorated as a crypt, thinking to make a tomb out of a bathroom - it's about the right size too ! 

Ideas until now:
cut to shreds black rubish bag curtains all over the walls, 1-2 skulls, bones poking through, may be side of coffin
cheesecloth on the ceiling - hangin in some places to touch people, might have fake skeleton hand reaching throuhg in i find one
want to dress up holding tank in skeleton mask, but the flashing button is on top of it! (annoying) - need ideas there
ghost mirror with skull showing through
red or black light with some battery candles (afraid to put real one in toilet)
i have a small shelf next to a mirros, about chest height - think to find a rat to sit on it, add some bugs crawling around
what kind of sound effect can be added?
green glow sticks under toilet rim, make water run green

any ideas for details will be appreciated!

last year bathroom - as said, not scary with lights on:


----------



## MikeinMunich

So, this year is a funhouse blacklight theme but last year I did a theme where I printed off scary/relistically horrifying quotes and then printed off pictures of either horror figures or real life people who (in my opinion) fit the profile.


























And to take a bit of attention away from redrum I thought I'd throw in some late 90's horror flick love...









This was my first year doing this so it wasn'T exactly how I planned it. I like the idea of making things scary in a realistic fashion. I love Halloween and all the fun that comes with it but (I don't know about you guys) I'm pretty desensitized to the whole skeleton, clowns and fake blood thing so I needed to make my own interpretaion of Hell in the bathroom.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Enterence to bathroom







Bloody toliet...red bloody effect every flush...did not stain! Glow sticks under tank lid and hands coming out!


----------



## Erzsébet

I decorate our bathroom and the smaller toilet every year. The smaller space one is always my blood-queen room , Bathory's bathroom...It's covered with old castle-brick-scenesetter-thing, red lights, chains etc. I have vintage bottles on the table filled with different bloods (Girl, 15yrs (virgin), bled 1592 etc.), old vanity table items, knives, candles and so on. 
The setting in the bathroom changes, I've had a butcher's place there with severed heads, a Shining-themed Overlook-Hotel thing, where I changed all the shampoo and soap labels to Overlook-hotel-labels, put the number 237 on door, framed a huge pic of the 1921 ball on the wall, put a pile of "all work and no play..." copies on the floor with an axe etc. And the redrum was there too of course.
This year I'll cover the shower-area with bugs around a severed body part, put my previous year's balcony decor: giant spider egg-sacks and a huge spider on top of everything and so on. I know at least two of my friends who won't go into the bathroom like that 

I do like to decorate the bathrooms since everyone uses them several times a night. BTW, what kind of colorings do you use in the toilet water? So that I don't end up with a red toilet. it would be a perfect addition to my blood room.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Erzsébet said:


> I decorate our bathroom and the smaller toilet every year. The smaller space one is always my blood-queen room , Bathory's bathroom...It's covered with old castle-brick-scenesetter-thing, red lights, chains etc. I have vintage bottles on the table filled with different bloods (Girl, 15yrs (virgin), bled 1592 etc.), old vanity table items, knives, candles and so on.
> The setting in the bathroom changes, I've had a butcher's place there with severed heads, a Shining-themed Overlook-Hotel thing, where I changed all the shampoo and soap labels to Overlook-hotel-labels, put the number 237 on door, framed a huge pic of the 1921 ball on the wall, put a pile of "all work and no play..." copies on the floor with an axe etc. And the redrum was there too of course.
> This year I'll cover the shower-area with bugs around a severed body part, put my previous year's balcony decor: giant spider egg-sacks and a huge spider on top of everything and so on. I know at least two of my friends who won't go into the bathroom like that
> 
> I do like to decorate the bathrooms since everyone uses them several times a night. BTW, what kind of colorings do you use in the toilet water? So that I don't end up with a red toilet. it would be a perfect addition to my blood room.


I used concentrated red pool dye...I bought it online at amazon, and it did not permanently stain.


----------



## Paint It Black

One of our bathrooms has a Dracula theme. 


















found these items at yard sales:










The little "head" on the doorknob signifies what room it is, lol.


----------



## princess denman

I do a Nightmare on Elm Street theme. Attached is the photo of the toilet, I have bottles labeled with Sleeping Pills, and signs that say Elm Street. I have a recording of the "song" from Nightmare on Elm Street that is motion activated when they enter and put bloody rhymes on the mirror along with bloody towels and rug.


----------



## celipops

I bought this for the bathroom this year


----------



## StacyN

Wow! Everyone has such creative ideas here! 

I posted my powder room pictures in the "indoor decorations" thread before I saw this one, so I'll only post one here. I do a Haunted Mansion theme...eventually I would like to do the HM wallpaper as well.


----------



## Erzsébet

StacyN said:


> Wow! Everyone has such creative ideas here!
> 
> I posted my powder room pictures in the "indoor decorations" thread before I saw this one, so I'll only post one here. I do a Haunted Mansion theme...eventually I would like to do the HM wallpaper as well.
> 
> View attachment 175242


This is just lovely! Have you made the bust there, if so, how? Is it a ready made bust with a new paint job?


----------



## StacyN

Erzsébet said:


> This is just lovely! Have you made the bust there, if so, how? Is it a ready made bust with a new paint job?


 Thank-you! No...I can't take credit for the bust. It came just like that from Michael's ...about 4 years ago, or so ( before they started recycling the same stuff over & over) I just added cobwebs and dust.


----------



## Buzzard

Does anyone have any other ideas for a Freddy themed bathroom? What are some of the quotes from the movie that I could write in red on the mirror, under the toilet seat, etc.? I'm thinking that I could also incorporate some slasher/murder ideas. We have the life size animated freddy from 1996 too so we'll definitely add that to the bathroom as the main attraction.



sweartoeric said:


> This year our guest bathroom is all Freddy. Here are some pics. I took these with my phone, so the quality isn't great. And Freddy is still waiting on his dentures.


----------



## Buzzard

princess loiselle- what rhymes do you use on your mirror? 



princess loiselle said:


> I do a Nightmare on Elm Street theme. Attached is the photo of the toilet, I have bottles labeled with Sleeping Pills, and signs that say Elm Street. I have a recording of the "song" from Nightmare on Elm Street that is motion activated when they enter and put bloody rhymes on the mirror along with bloody towels and rug.
> View attachment 175155


----------



## Hilda

Here... let me give you a hand with that! hahahaha


----------



## Strive To Resist

I'm planning to throw a Zombie Apocalypse party and I've been thinking about how to decorate a bathroome. I started playing with the idea of turning it into a sort of bunker, like a survivor's safe room. I figured I would pick up some MRE's to leave on the counter, maybe with one open, prepared and half-eaten. Open, sparse and disheveled first aid kit on the floor. Bloody gauze in the trashcan. Some shotgun shells on the floor by the sink and ammo boxes stacked up in the corner. I could put a sleeping bag and lumpy pillow in the bathtub with the curtain half-drawn, and paint tally marks on the tile or something.

What do you think?


----------



## elisabetta

Any ideas for decorating a powder room in Edgar Allen Poe theme? Maybe a Taletell Heart theme with red lighting?


----------



## PMTT

princess loiselle said:


> I do a Nightmare on Elm Street theme. Attached is the photo of the toilet, I have bottles labeled with Sleeping Pills, and signs that say Elm Street. I have a recording of the "song" from Nightmare on Elm Street that is motion activated when they enter and put bloody rhymes on the mirror along with bloody towels and rug.
> View attachment 175155


This is what I do in mine as well! Love the sleeping pill idea!!! THank you


----------



## dixiemama

This year we are doing urban legends and scary stories in the bathroom - so bloody mary in the mirror (cling of ghost woman) and written in blood 3x on the mirror so by the time they read it...it's too late. We are also doing bloody skeleton in the bathtub for a story we used to tell as kids called bloody bones in the bathtub. I love the glowstick toilet idea, might steal that. A few severed body parts on the counter with some candle lighting. Who knows whatelse, we just layer it in as we go.


----------



## RedSonja

Has anyone done a creature or monster in the bathtub taking a bath?? If so, how did you do it? We're doing a zombie theme and I just decided this morning that it would be funny to have a zombie in the tub as if he got attacked and turned while he was taking a bath! 

I'm going to wrap a bloody towel on his head. But how do I make it look like a full tub with bloody bubbles or something like that in it?? Help!


----------



## Paint It Black

RedSonja, I have seen where people use halves of the clear plastic Christmas ornaments to resemble bubbles. You can put them on top of some bubble wrap to hold them up. I was also thinking you could maybe use the plastic packaging that apples come in when you buy them at Costco.


----------



## joblack83

We do a Psycho Killer Clown bathroom. We have the toilet lid clown grabber, a bloody hand shower curtain, a light up clown picture, and bloody skeleton hands & feet on the floor & mirror.We also have one of those hanging skeleton clowns which we put a knife in the hand and hang him so he's just over the shower curtain looking down at the toilet. And we put black lights up. 

Last year's was so creepy we're doing it again this year even though we have a Evil Fairy Tale theme. We're going to put up a sign that says the evil queen places a curse upon all who enter, or something to that effect. We're adding another clown that hangs upside down in a morgue bag telling jokes.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Just posted this on the CarnEvil 2013 thread as well, but here is the bathroom/funhouse in progress. The clown is not seen until you are right on it, and it is creepy! 
Black light is making everything pop...looking for a few more wowzers....want to plain neon glow in the dark paint on the toliet, but not sure if it will stain the porcelain.


----------



## dawnski

I love that black/white striped material with the blue lighting. Looks great.


----------



## drmort

i used the toilet paper to "connect" two monsters (the black ghost is above the toilet seat)...was supposed to be the Mummy unwrapping to provide toilet paper.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-picture121982-2nd-1-2-guest-powder-room.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...est-powder-room-w-toilet-paper-extending.html


----------



## svetlana

2013 - Night of the Dead - my welcoming cozy (not) WC. Some guests were asking if they could use upstairs bathroom!
Lighted (for party night I used only low red light) : 














And here are few pics with low lightning and led candles on:


----------



## marigolddesigns

Here is the link to photos from this years blacklight "funhouse" bathroom!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637067520713/


----------



## Jottle

This is the completed zombie fallout shelter for our party this year. I forgot to take video/pictures when it was actually dark, but the whole room was lit up with red incandescents and green glow sticks. The tv looping the emergency message is a coby camper tv connected to an ipod via av output. I found the video on youtube. The projection is atmosfear fx's "zombie invasion." Overall, I'm super happy with how it came out, especially the hallway with the flashing red light leading up to the bathroom.

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com
Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## dawnski

Our bathroom is small so it's hard to get a good pic. This is our Nosferatu room. Blue party lights in this room give a black light effect to the bright white of the paper. Also how it looks with regular light.


----------



## dawnski

We did our other bathroom with a Creature from the Black Lagoon theme. Also with the blue party lights.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Blacklight bathroom entrance







Everything glows, soap, eyeballs, tonic water in jars glow also







Creepy clown hiding as you walked in..peeking out of the tub area







Toliet area


----------



## Surfbeatnik

At our party this year, which was themed as a haunted hotel, we had three guest rooms on the ground floor…

Room # 4 (laundry room)

Room #3 (entry to garage)

Room #1-2 (downstairs bathroom!) …get it? Room #1-2! hahahahahahah

One of our party guests, dressed as a bellhop, awaiting a tip….


----------

